# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Spesometro 2011 - elenco cli/for

## riccardo@centromarchi.it

Buongiorno a tutti,
Sarei curioso di conoscere il vostro parere in merito all'invio della comunicazione spesometro relativo al 2011 in scadenza il prossimo 30 aprile;
Con l'approvazione del "pacchetto semplificazioni" di venerdì scorso è stato modificato il limite dei 3000 euro per la comunicazione spesometro, rendendolo a tutti gli effetti simile al vecchio elenco clienti -fornitori, senza limiti di cifre. Ho dei dubbi in merito all'applicazione già relativamente all'anno 2011, e visto che sto gia facendo un lavoro in studio per cercare di identificare alla base i vari contratti collegati e le operazioni da includere, mi piacerebbe capire se sto sprecando il mio tempo in quanto dovrò inviare tutto già per il 2011 oppure dal prossimo anno. 
Grazie e buon lavoro 
R.C.

----------


## La matta

> Buongiorno a tutti,
> Sarei curioso di conoscere il vostro parere in merito all'invio della comunicazione spesometro relativo al 2011 in scadenza il prossimo 30 aprile;
> Con l'approvazione del "pacchetto semplificazioni" di venerdì scorso è stato modificato il limite dei 3000 euro per la comunicazione spesometro, rendendolo a tutti gli effetti simile al vecchio elenco clienti -fornitori, senza limiti di cifre. Ho dei dubbi in merito all'applicazione già relativamente all'anno 2011, e visto che sto gia facendo un lavoro in studio per cercare di identificare alla base i vari contratti collegati e le operazioni da includere, mi piacerebbe capire se sto sprecando il mio tempo in quanto dovrò inviare tutto già per il 2011 oppure dal prossimo anno. 
> Grazie e buon lavoro 
> R.C.

  Temo sia una domanda che ci stiamo ponendo in molti. I pubblicisti già cominciano a dire che parrebbe applicarsi solo dalle fatture 2012. Noi, come sempre, attendiamo fiduciosi un chiarimento dall'Ade, possibilmente entro il 25 aprile...  :Smile:

----------


## dott.mamo

Il nuovo elenco clienti-fornitori deve o non deve essere inviato dai contribuenti nel regime nuove iniziative?

----------


## riccardo@centromarchi.it

Meno male che siamo in molti.... a farci queste domande...
ultimamente mi vengono un sacco di dubbi.
In effetti se doveesi interpretare alla lettera quanto scritto potrebbe sembrare che per il 2011 rimanga tutto così... ma se ho scritto sul forum vuol dire che non ne sono affatto convinto!!!

----------


## PurpleMike

> Il nuovo elenco clienti-fornitori deve o non deve essere inviato dai contribuenti nel regime nuove iniziative?

  Il "vecchio" spesometro non doveva essere inviato dai contribuenti minimi, trattandosi di adempimento IVA dalla cui applicazione il minimo esulava. 
Suppongo che, essendo intervenuta una modifica solo sulla soglia minima per la segnalazione, la ratio pro esclusione rimanga invariata.

----------


## dott.mamo

Diventa però assurdo se pensi che i soggetti in nuove iniziative non sono tenuti alle registrazioni ma solo all'archiviazione delle fatture. In questo modo invece obblighi tutti a registrare ogni fattura. 
E nel caso di commercio beni usati?
Le fatture emesse (senza iva ovviamente per applicazione del regime del margine) rientrano nell'elenco o no?

----------


## PurpleMike

> Diventa però assurdo se pensi che i soggetti in nuove iniziative non sono tenuti alle registrazioni ma solo all'archiviazione delle fatture. In questo modo invece obblighi tutti a registrare ogni fattura.

  Concordo, non ti nego che, per evitare difficoltà nell'elaborazione dello spesometro (e non solo, penso anche alla dichiarazione IVA, Unico...), ho proceduto alla registrazione nel gestionale di contabilità delle fatture di acquisto e di vendita sia dei minimi sia dei forfettini. 
Ritengo, infatti, che le semplificazioni per tali regimi siano solo "di facciata", in quanto, in alcuni casi, sviluppano un volume d'affari sì ontenuto per importo, ma elevato in termine di registrazioni/movimentazioni CED.

----------


## dott.mamo

Per i minimi non hai nessun problema, non serve registrare tutto con dettaglio del clifor.
Per i nuove iniziative invece il problema esiste: pensano alla soggettibilità all'iva dimenticando però che trattasi di regime esentato da qualsiasi adempimento contabile e di registrazione.

----------


## La matta

Ma infatti... e comunque, quando hai i programmi gestionali che ti effettuano in automatico le estrazioni verso i dichiarativi... molto spesso si fa prima a registrare che a fare delle gran strisciate a fine anno. Senza contare che, spesso, il cliente ti chiede comunque un bilancino perchè glielo chiedono per fargli un prestito! E il fatto che siano realtà piccole non significa che non le si debba tenere sotto controllo. 
Per carità, non esiste la contabilità che non si deve tenere. Nemmeno gli agricoli esonerati, fra un po'. Tutti specchietti per le allodole, e rogne in più per gli studi che sono comunque costretti a fare del gran lavoro, ma che viene sempre negato a livello istituzionale.

----------


## dott.mamo

Sì ma un conto è caricare tutti i clifor, un conto è usare un clifor generico per velocizzare le registrazioni.

----------


## riccardo@centromarchi.it

Come mi aspettavo sembra che l'orientamento generallizzato sia quello di adottare il nuovo elenco clienti e fornitori anche per il 2011.... conviene smettere di preoccuparsi della soglia dei 3000 euro, contratti collegati etc....
e per chi ha già perso del tempo come me conviene mettersi il cuore in pace... 
Buon lavoro  
R.C.

----------


## Parker

Mi sembra di aver letto stamattina che x il 2011 non verrà applicato il nuovo (vecchio) elenco clienti/fornitori riesumato dal decreto semplificazioni, quindi permanga x la prossima scadenza del 30/04/2012 il limite dei 3000 euri ..... scusatemi, un chiarimento di idee:
- se un Nota Credito del 2011 storna totalmente una fattura del 2011 non devo mettere nulla nella comunicazione, vero??
- una Fattura emessa nei confronti di un Condominio, pur rientrando nei limiti (è superiore a 3000) va inserita nella comunicazione??
- Fattura di consulenza che singolarmente è inferiore alle 3000 ma nel 2011 ne ho fatte più di una nei confronti di un singolo cliente (e quindi supererebbero la soglia dei 3000), vanno considerate nella comunicazione, vero?

----------


## sapcons

> Come mi aspettavo sembra che l'orientamento generallizzato sia quello di adottare il nuovo elenco clienti e fornitori anche per il 2011.... conviene smettere di preoccuparsi della soglia dei 3000 euro, contratti collegati etc....
> e per chi ha già perso del tempo come me conviene mettersi il cuore in pace... 
> Buon lavoro  
> R.C.

  Io sinceramente l'ho già inviato rispettando la soglia dei 3000 euro... dal prossimo anno quando le cose saranno più chiare e magari con un sw che si chiamerà elenco cli / for mi preoccuperò di dettagliare tutto... devono anche pensare che la gente deve lavorare e non tritarsi i ma....oni con queste boiate...  scusate lo sfogo....

----------


## dott.mamo

A proposito di elenchi cli/for, per le attività non soggette all'obbligo di emissione della fattura (es. commercio al dettaglio), qualora un cliente chieda la fattura per una vendita di 121 euro (quindi inferiore ai 3.600 euro iva compresa), tale fattura fa comunicata oppure no nel nuovo elenco cli/for?

----------


## Umby

si sa qualcosa di preciso, se inviare per il 2011 l'elenco come quello del 2010 ? ( a parte il limite ridotto a 3.000)

----------


## dott.mamo

Sì, va inviato l'elenco con le regole "vecchie".

----------


## Umby

Thanks.... 
speravo che lo modificassero anche per il 2011 !!!  :Mad:

----------


## La matta

Eh, lo speravo anche io...

----------


## dott.mamo

Spesometro. Nella comunicazione in scadenza al prossimo 30 aprile, relativa al 2011, potranno essere inserite anche le operazioni sotto i 3mila euro per importi 'non frazionati'. E' questa la soluzione che l'Agenzia delle Entrate prenderà e che Italia Oggi è in grado di anticipare. Si conferma, dunque, quanto sta emergendo dall'utilizzo della nuova versione del software per la comunicazione delle operazioni.

----------


## Roberto Luca Grilli

scusa, ma solo ieri sul Sole 24 c'era un articolo che diceva il contrario, ossia il Ministro dell'Economia ha precisato che le nuove regole si applicheranno solo dall'elenco 2012. Dove l'hai letta la notizia? Hai un riferimento?

----------


## dott.mamo

Rassegna stampa di oggi che ho ricevuto via email.
Il riferimento è a Italia Oggi.

----------


## La matta

Possibile che, essendo questo un adempimento da lacrime e sangue, e viste tutte le proteste, si siano messi una mano sull'inesistente coscienza e lascino al contribuente la scelta su come adempiere, coi vecchi o coi nuovi sistemi? 
Ovvero: se nell'anno superi i 3000 con un nominativo, mandami pure tutto?

----------


## Roberto Luca Grilli

> Possibile che, essendo questo un adempimento da lacrime e sangue, e viste tutte le proteste, si siano messi una mano sull'inesistente coscienza e lascino al contribuente la scelta su come adempiere, coi vecchi o coi nuovi sistemi? 
> Ovvero: se nell'anno superi i 3000 con un nominativo, mandami pure tutto?

  Sarebbe una buona cosa che lasciassero libera scelta se mandare tutto oppure inserire la soglia.

----------


## dott.mamo

Anche perché mandare tutto non ostacola niente...

----------


## aldocicerale

Scusatemi l'ingenuità...
dalle domande che farò potrò sembrare un bambino di 5 anni, eppure sono un commercialista con 20 anni di esperienza, pentito al punto da essere emigrato qualche mese fa anche per non avere più a che fare col fisco italiano... però alcune cose le sto seguendo per una ditta ed ho oggi il problema dello spesometro. 
Il sito dell'Agenzia delle Entrate incredibilmente non dice nulla! lascia a nostra disposizione un software gratuito ma scarno e nessun riferimento normativo serio degno di questo nome! 
La norma che istituisce lo spesometro è fatta di poche ridicole righe.
L'agenzia delle entrate pubblica solo 4 "risposte ai quesiti" che non spiegano nulla, anzi, alcuni quesiti probabilmente sono superati dalle novità successive, quindi sono di una utilità tutta da dimostrare. 
In sostanza CHI deve dichiarare COSA??? 
Rimaniamo sulla sola scadenza del 30 aprile 2012 (è ovviamente inutile parlare oggi delle registrazioni del 2012: nel 2013 non sapremo né che governo avremo, né quali leggi, ecc.). 
Ho una valanga di dubbi, sarei grato a chi vorrà indicarmi un testo da leggere, altrimenti potrebbero sfuggirmi ancora degli aspetti a cui non penso neanche e che invece sono rilevanti!  
I miei dubbi: 
tanto per cominciare, si dichiarano tutte le operazioni? rilevano i momenti finanziari o solo quelli economici? per beni? per servizi? attive? passive? con italiani? con stranieri? dal 01 gennaio o dal 01 luglio? con limite dei 3.000 euro o senza? 
1- per il 2011 bisogna dichiarare SOLO le OPERAZIONI superiori a 3.000 euro al netto di IVA, giusto?
2- se presso un fornitore ho effettuato due acquisti distinti e separati di 2.000 euro ciascuno nell'anno, le due operazioni NON vanno dichiarate, giusto?
3- se per un cliente ho emesso una fattura da 2.500 euro, poi stornata per reso totale della merce, ed ho emesso una seconda fattura da 2.500 euro, non devo dichiarare niente, giusto?
4- cosa significa operazioni collegate? e, in tal caso, poiché mi si chiede la "data dell'operazione" (e non la data di registrazione, come ho letto da qualche parte) ed il "numero della fattura" devo desumere che ogni singola fattura vada dichiarata singolarmente, giusto?
5- la pubblicità su Google è considerata una operazione collegata? per chi non conosce i Google Adwords, si tratta di un sistema estremamente frazionato, per lingua, per data ed orario di apparizione, per tipo di annuncio... ogni singolo annuncio potrebbe essere considerato una campagna pubblicitaria a sé, oppure l'intera somma pagata a Google potrebbe essere considerata un'unica campagna pubblicitaria da dichiarare (il nostro legislatore sa queste cose? sa che noi esistiamo in un mondo reale?)
6- se ho registrato a gennaio 2011 delle operazioni del 2010, fatturate nel 2010, pagate nel 2010 (e potrebbero essere anche del 2009) devo tenerle presenti nella comunicazione per il 2011?
7- le operazioni con i privati sono rilevanti a partire dal 1 gennaio 2011 o dal 1 luglio 2011?
8- se un mio cliente straniero, privato, senza codice fiscale e senza null'altro, è oggi irrintracciabile o, come prevedo, si rifiuterà di darmi i suoi dati anagrafici per evitare dei fastidiosi controlli (visto che al fisco italiano i suoi dati non servono, e se li pretende è da immaginare che potrebbero essere oggetto di "soffiata" al fisco del paese di residenza del mio cliente), sono io in torto e suscettibile di sanzione? 
Spero che il mio intervento venga preso in considerazione e faccia riflettere e spero soprattutto di trovare un vero aiuto tra di voi! Grazie in anticipo

----------


## PurpleMike

> Possibile che, essendo questo un adempimento da lacrime e sangue, e viste tutte le proteste, si siano messi una mano sull'inesistente coscienza e lascino al contribuente la scelta su come adempiere, coi vecchi o coi nuovi sistemi? 
> Ovvero: se nell'anno superi i 3000 con un nominativo, mandami pure tutto?

  Obiettivamente, non si capisce più niente.
Tutto questo in barba alla statuto del Contribuente. 
Personalmente, mi attengo alle vecchie regole e spero vivamente non vi sia accanimento in sede di eventuale verifica in quanto non si può ad un mese dalla scadenza (e nel pieno della stagione bilanci - dichiarazioni) vivere in questo stato di profonda incertezza.

----------


## Umby

Note di variazione (a debito / a credito):  *a) nota di variazione che si riferisce ad una fattura del 2011*
In questo caso se la fattura rientra nello spesometro in quanto superiore ai 3.000 la nettizzo della nota di variazione: 
Esempio:
- Fattura 1 del 01.03.2011 Imponibile 5.000 - Imposta 500
- Nota credito 2 del 15.03.2011 Imponibile 1.000 - Imposta 100 *Comunicazione: Fattura 1 del 01.03.2011 - Imponibile 4.000 - Imposta 400*  *b) nota di variazione del 2011 che si riferisce ad una fattura 2010 comunicata nel precedente invio.* 
In questo caso particolare compilo il record "variazione" di tipologia 4 o 5 *Comunicazione:
Documento 2 del 15.03.2011 - Imponibile 1.000 - Imposta 100
Documento di riferimento: Fattura 1 del 01.12.2010
Tipologia imponibile: Debito Tipologia imposta: Debito* 
Qualcuno si comporta diversamente ?

----------


## lifestyle

http://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/wps...ccbf4348044b51

----------


## dott.mamo

Cioè?!?
E' un modo per dire che si può mandare via tutto? Anche sotto soglia?

----------


## PurpleMike

> Cioè?!?
> E' un modo per dire che si può mandare via tutto? Anche sotto soglia?

  Io l'ho interpretata così!

----------


## Umby

> Cioè?!?
> E' un modo per dire che si può mandare via tutto? Anche sotto soglia?

  io lo interpreto cosi'

----------


## dott.mamo

Certo che siamo ridotti ad interpretare le frasi dei comunicati stampa...
Incredibile...

----------


## Roberto Luca Grilli

beh, ma quale potrebbe essere la conseguenza di inviare tutto?

----------


## jimedmonds

Si tratta esclusivamente dell'allineamento al software di compilazione di una caratteristica che era già stata rimossa dal modulo di controllo a fine dicembre. In pratica se una singola operazione è inferiore al minimo ed è definita come "non frazionata" il modulo di controllo la accettava, il software di compilazione, prima di questo adeguamento, non la accettava.
Ora entrambi la accettano.
Questo, come ho già sottolineato in altra discussione, ritengo significhi che non sia necessariamente nè ortodosso nè opportuno mandare tutto, ma la leggo come una apertura ad una permessività in eccesso dovuta alla difficile individuazione di legami contrattuali tra le fatture. 
Della serie: se il totale cli/for nell'anno 2011 supera i 3000, nel dubbio mando tutto di quel cli/for anche se le operazioni potrebbero essere scollegate tra loro (di qui la accettazione di singole operazioni inferiori al limite di tipo "non frazionato").
Saluti

----------


## Giusy81

ma sono fusi...dopo che ci stiamo ammattendo a compilare lo spesometro cercando di capire cosa includere e cosa no anche per facilitare il compito di chi andrà a controllarli se ne escono con questi comunicati che dicono tutto e nulla e che fanno sorgere ancora più dubbi...ed inoltre se veramente si dovrà inviare tutto dovremo ancora attendere gli aggiornamenti per i nostri "cari" software di contabilità che ora sono tarati con la soglia dei  3000, che bel regalo di Pasqua  :Mad:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Umby

> i...ed inoltre se veramente si dovrà inviare tutto dovremo ancora attendere gli aggiornamenti per i nostri "cari" software di contabilità che ora sono tarati con la soglia dei  3000, che bel regalo di Pasqua

  come gia' detto da gimed nell'intervento precedente il tuo, il programma di controllo attuale, lascia già passare le fatture sotto la soglia (sia quelle ad importo frazionato, che non frazionato).

----------


## La matta

> Questo, come ho già sottolineato in altra discussione, ritengo significhi che non sia necessariamente nè ortodosso nè opportuno mandare tutto, ma la leggo come una apertura ad una permessività in eccesso dovuta alla difficile individuazione di legami contrattuali tra le fatture. 
> Della serie: se il totale cli/for nell'anno 2011 supera i 3000, nel dubbio mando tutto di quel cli/for anche se le operazioni potrebbero essere scollegate tra loro (di qui la accettazione di singole operazioni inferiori al limite di tipo "non frazionato").
> Saluti

  
Anche io interpreto così. 
Ora però ho un problema con una nota di credito 2011 da 10.000 euro che un fornitore di caffè ha emesso ad un nostro cliente (diciamo per tenerselo un tot di anni). Questa nota di credito, da sola, porta in negativo l'intero fornitore. In pratica ho 4000 euro di fatture acquisto registrate, la NC da 10.000 e il mastrino in controsegno per 6000. Ovviamente non riesco a far capire al mio programma che la nota di credito è slegata da qualsiasi fattura. Ma devo comunicarla, mando solo i 4000 euro di acquisti o non comunico proprio nulla perchè il fornitore è negativo?
Grazie...  :Frown:

----------


## jimedmonds

Il limite dei 3000 euro è sicuramente confermato, quindi le "tarature" attuali dei software sono perfettamente compatibili con l'adempimento. 
Nel comunicato "bizantino", infatti, si parla da una parte di "agevolare l'immimente adempimento" (ritengo nei casi illustrati nel mio post precedente), dall'altra "in previsione dell'entrata in vigore del nuovo adempimento" (che infatti il comunicato stesso definisce "nuovo spesometro"), che riguarda chiaramente le operazioni 2012 da trsmettere ad aprile 2013. 
Certo che chi ha scritto questo comunicato andrebbe licenziato in tronco (art. 18 o non art. 18 :-) )

----------


## Roberto Luca Grilli

non penso che si possa riferire allo spesometro 2012 in quanto comunque l'invio potrà essere fatto almeno dal 1/1/13 dopo aver chiuso la contabilità, quindi ritengo personalmente che sia un modo gentile per permettere l'invio delle operazioni comulativamente superiori alla soglia e contestualmente non va contro a quanto affermato dal Ministro dell'Economia qualche giorno fa in Parlamento.

----------


## Umby

> Ma devo comunicarla, mando solo i 4000 euro di acquisti o non comunico proprio nulla perchè il fornitore è negativo?
> Grazie...

  La fattura di 4.000 devi comunicarla. La nota di credito NO. 
Se la nota di credito fa riferimento al 2010 potresti compilare il rigo di variazione (puo essere a debito o a credito)

----------


## Umby

> Nel comunicato "bizantino", infatti, si parla da una parte di "agevolare l'immimente adempimento"

  Ritengo anche io che questo allargamento, riduce i controlli da parte dell'utente (mi riferisco alle fatture collegate tra loro), e pertanto sia una agevolazione per tutti.

----------


## La matta

> La fattura di 4.000 devi comunicarla. La nota di credito NO. 
> Se la nota di credito fa riferimento al 2010 potresti compilare il rigo di variazione (puo essere a debito o a credito)

  La nota di credito è proprio relativa al 2011, se era del 2010 era meglio: magari riuscivo a incastrarla in qualche modo.
Grazie mille  :Smile:

----------


## contabilita@acfinternational.it

Ciao a tutti!
allego una circolare flash mandatami dalla mia commercialista, dalla quale emerge come nel 2011 dobbiamo comportarci ancora secondo le "chiarissime" (scusate l'eufemismo) regole del vecchio spesometro.

----------


## Umby

> La nota di credito è proprio relativa al 2011, se era del 2010 era meglio: magari riuscivo a incastrarla in qualche modo.
> Grazie mille

  Non capisco.
Se le fatture del 2011 sono pari a 4.000, come puo' una nota di credito essere di 10.000 se si riferisce alle fatture del 2011?

----------


## Umby

> Ciao a tutti!
> allego una circolare flash mandatami dalla mia commercialista, dalla quale emerge come nel 2011 dobbiamo comportarci ancora secondo le "chiarissime" (scusate l'eufemismo) regole del vecchio spesometro.

  informa chi ha realizzato questo documento che per il 2010 il limite era 25.000  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## La matta

> Non capisco.
> Se le fatture del 2011 sono pari a 4.000, come puo' una nota di credito essere di 10.000 se si riferisce alle fatture del 2011?

  Il fatto è che la nota credito è completamente scollegata dalle fatture. E' un bonus di "inizio attività", un tot che il fornitore riconosce ad un nuovo esercizio, suppongo dietro impegno di costui di raggiungere un tot fatturato per tot anni. Avrebbe potuto, il nostro cliente, emettere una fattura. Invece, è arrivata una nota di credito.

----------


## Umby

> Avrebbe potuto, il nostro cliente, emettere una fattura. Invece, è arrivata una nota di credito.

  Ma,
di norma per nota di variazione ( a credito o a debito ) si intende una nota specifica per una fattura o un gruppo di fatture.
Nel tuo caso, mi sembra di capire che si tratta del raggiungimento del fatturato relativo al 2010, anche se il documento è stato emesso nel 2011. 
Io comunicherei questa nota nei previsti record di variazione "anni precedenti", mettendo come data di "riferimento documento di origine" il valore 31.12.2010  _3.4.3 Note di variazione - Data della fattura da rettificare (tipo di record 4 e 5): Tali record devono essere compilati solo quando la nota di variazione è relativa ad anni precedenti per i quali è stato già predisposto il file da trasmettere allAnagrafe tributaria e comunque quando la nota di variazione reca una data superiore alla data di scadenza della trasmissione telematica.
Nel caso in cui la nota di variazione vada a rettificare una operazione non documentata da una singola fattura ovvero ovvero quando nella nota non è presente il numero di fattura, nel campo in intestazione può essere inserito il valore "3112AAAA", dove AAAA è lanno di riferimento della nota di variazione_

----------


## La matta

> Ma,
> di norma per nota di variazione ( a credito o a debito ) si intende una nota specifica per una fattura o un gruppo di fatture.
> Nel tuo caso, mi sembra di capire che si tratta del raggiungimento del fatturato relativo al 2010, anche se il documento è stato emesso nel 2011.

  In realtà, si tratta di un contributo preventivo, non consuntivo. L'attivitù è cominciata nel 2011

----------


## jimedmonds

Si conferma che l'eventuale inclusione di operazioni sotto la soglia dei 3000 euro è permessa e non sanzionabile, ma del tutto FACOLTATIVA.  
Da ItaliaOggi di oggi: 
"Sul punto è opportuno ricordare che, puntualmente, il ministero delle finanze (question time n. 5-6504) ha confermato che, con riferimento alle operazioni rilevanti ai fini Iva relative al 2011, nonostante l'intervento appena citato del decreto sulle semplificazioni, il nuovo spesometro si rende applicabile esclusivamente alle operazioni eseguite a decorrere dal 1° gennaio scorso, con la conseguenza che restano ferme le vecchie regole per tutte le operazioni eseguite anteriormente a tale data." 
e poi aggiunge: 
"L'ampliamento delle operazioni comunicabili, scelta del tutto discrezionale, permette agli operatori di semplificare le attività di ricognizione e compilazione della comunicazione, evitando l'applicazione delle sanzioni previste."

----------


## LucZan

Alla luce del recente comunicato del 5.4.2012 io mi regolerei così:
-per le operazioni soggette ad obbligo di emissione fatture seleziono tutti i fornitori/clienti il cui mastrino delle operazioni iva mi supera i tremila euro nell'anno e comunico tutte le relative operazioni singolarmente (facoltativo, ma dal prossimo anno obbligatorio per tutti e senza limiti minimi di soglia e questo anticipa in qualche modo quello che, almeno per ora, sarà la regola per il periodo 2012);
- per le operazioni documentate da scontrino fiscale/ricevuta fiscale maggiori o uguali a 3.600,00 euro (lordo iva) comunico tutte le operazioni rilevanti del periodo 1.7.2011 a 31.12.2011. 
Penso sia alla fine la cosa più semplice (più dati ma meno problemi)............. 
Link utile: http://www.eutekne.info/Sezioni/Articolo.aspx?ID=378045
" È in previsione dell’entrata in vigore della semplificazione che l’Agenzia ha aggiornato il programma per la trasmissione in modo da lasciare al contribuente la libertà di decidere, in riferimento all’adempimento in scadenza a fine mese, se inserire o meno nella comunicazione le operazioni di importo non superiore, a seconda dei casi, alla soglia di 3.000 o 3.600 euro. 
Dunque, la facoltà di scelta non è stata prevista, in forma espressa, con un intervento legislativo, come auspicato da Assonime nella circolare n. 4/2012, ma – con il medesimo risultato – modificando il programma per l’invio delle comunicazioni."

----------


## contabilita@acfinternational.it

> informa chi ha realizzato questo documento che per il 2010 il limite era 25.000

  In effetti è vero. Evidentemente la confusione è tanta che anche gli specialisti (oltre noi) vanno nel pallone ogni tanto  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Umby

*Note di variazioni: (tipo record 4 e 5)* 
Vorrei segnalare che in questi due record hanno dimenticato di inserire il campo "Tipologia dell'operazione" (Acquisti oppure Cessioni) 
Pertanto l'ADE non potrà mai sapere se si tratta di una nota di credito ( o di addebito) relativa ad una vendita, oppure relativa di una cessione.  :Big Grin:  
Mandato quesito all'ADE.

----------


## PurpleMike

Posto il seguente quesito: prestazione di servizio (consulenza) fornita da un avvocato indiano. Il cliente integra le fatture ricevute, o meglio, emette autofattura ex art. 17 c.2. 
Tali autofatture vanno ricomprese nello spesometro?

----------


## pipelly

Ultimi QUASI dubbi sullo spesometro: 
1) UN PROFESSIONISTA EMETTE FATTURA DI 9000 EURO PER CESSIONE BENE STRUMENTALE, NON INCASSA NULLA NEL 2011, LA FATTURA E' INCASSATA NEL 2012. VA COMUNQUE INSERITA POICHE' EMESSA, GIUSTO? 
2) Le provviggioni fatturate alla stessa casa madre tutte inferiori a 3000 euro ma nel toltale 4500 euro vanno inserite come corrispettivi periodici? 
3) Le fatture del 2010 anche se incassate nel 2011 per importi > 3000 euro non vanno comunicate in quanto è solo incasso e non emissione. Giusto? 
SPERO BASTA !!!!!!!!!!!!  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## maxime67

ULTIMI QUESITI (SEMBRA VERO) SPESOMETRO 2011: 
Distributore di carburante che su richiesta del cliente (per di più autotrasportatori c/terzi) emette fattura riepilogativa a fine mese su rifornimenti registrati già a corrispettivo giornaliero che non superano i 3.000 .ad operazione :Confused:  :Stick Out Tongue: resi mensilmente però e inseriti nella fattura riepilogativa superano il limite ministeriale. Secondo voi sono da inserire nello spesometro 2011? Perchè è ovvio che l'autotrasportatore la inserirà nel suo. Grazie a tutti per l'eventuale risposta.

----------


## Umby

> Ultimi QUASI dubbi sullo spesometro: 
> 1) UN PROFESSIONISTA EMETTE FATTURA DI 9000 EURO PER CESSIONE BENE STRUMENTALE, NON INCASSA NULLA NEL 2011, LA FATTURA E' INCASSATA NEL 2012. VA COMUNQUE INSERITA POICHE' EMESSA, GIUSTO? 
> 2) Le provviggioni fatturate alla stessa casa madre tutte inferiori a 3000 euro ma nel toltale 4500 euro vanno inserite come corrispettivi periodici? 
> 3) Le fatture del 2010 anche se incassate nel 2011 per importi > 3000 euro non vanno comunicate in quanto è solo incasso e non emissione. Giusto?

  
1) Si, va inserita.
La data dell'incasso non è importante. 
2) Non ci andrebbero, ma oggi nel dubbio, è meglio inserirle (vedi circolare di qualche giorno fa) 
3) Non ci vanno, vedi anche punto 1)

----------


## pipelly

Ok grazie Di tutto

----------


## damasco

SALVE A TUTTI 
volevo porre una domanda un po banale 
supponiamo che io (ditta o società) abbia fatto degli acquisti (esempio 10000 euro di merce) e non porto la fattura dal commercialista il quale poi non la registra  ovviamente 
in caso di spesometro cosa può succedere se non registro l'acquisto?  
 qualche sanzione o controllo?

----------


## maxime67

ULTIMI QUESITI (SEMBRA VERO) SPESOMETRO 2011: 
Distributore di carburante che su richiesta del cliente (per di più autotrasportatori c/terzi) emette fattura riepilogativa a fine mese su rifornimenti registrati già a corrispettivo giornaliero che non superano i 3.000 .ad operazione :Stick Out Tongue: resi mensilmente però e inseriti nella fattura riepilogativa superano il limite ministeriale. Secondo voi sono da inserire nello spesometro 2011? Perchè è ovvio che l'autotrasportatore la inserirà nel suo. Grazie a tutti per l'eventuale risposta. :Confused:

----------


## maxime67

> ULTIMI QUESITI (SEMBRA VERO) SPESOMETRO 2011: 
> Distributore di carburante che su richiesta del cliente (per di più autotrasportatori c/terzi) emette fattura riepilogativa a fine mese su rifornimenti registrati già a corrispettivo giornaliero che non superano i 3.000 .ad operazioneresi mensilmente però e inseriti nella fattura riepilogativa superano il limite ministeriale. Secondo voi sono da inserire nello spesometro 2011? Perchè è ovvio che l'autotrasportatore la inserirà nel suo. Grazie a tutti per l'eventuale risposta.

  Di questo quesito che nè pensate?

----------


## maxime67

> Di questo quesito che nè pensate?

  Importo frazionato o non frazionato?

----------


## frensis80

Buongiorno, ho un dubbio, il fornitore di un cliente ha modificato all'inizio del 2012 la ragione sociale (da sas a srl) mantnendo inalterata la partita iva ed il codice fiscale, nella comunicazione da inviare il 30/04 che ragione sociale è più corretto inserire? la vecchia in quanto valida fino a tutto il 2011 oppure la nuova in quanto in vigore al momento dell'invio?
Grazie

----------


## pipelly

*I mediatori creditizi* che fatturano le provvigioni alla banca devono inviare lo spesometro? Dalla lettura dei soggetti esenti vedo " _Sono escluse dalla comunicazione anche le operazioni finanziarie esenti IVA (art. 10 DPR 633/1972)  con dispensa dell’obbligo di fatturazione per le operazioni esenti, devono ai fini dello spesometro comunicare solo le operazioni diverse da quelle finanziarie "_ 
Ma se il mediatore fattura le provvigioni ( che comunque sono esenti ) secondo logica dovrebbe rientrare nello spesometro non essendo operazioni finanziarie.
Cosa ne pensate?

----------


## pipelly

> Buongiorno, ho un dubbio, il fornitore di un cliente ha modificato all'inizio del 2012 la ragione sociale (da sas a srl) mantnendo inalterata la partita iva ed il codice fiscale, nella comunicazione da inviare il 30/04 che ragione sociale è più corretto inserire? la vecchia in quanto valida fino a tutto il 2011 oppure la nuova in quanto in vigore al momento dell'invio?
> Grazie

  Secondo me la vecchia, la comunicazione riguarda il 2011.

----------


## Umby

> *Note di variazioni: (tipo record 4 e 5)* 
> Vorrei segnalare che in questi due record hanno dimenticato di inserire il campo "Tipologia dell'operazione" (Acquisti oppure Cessioni) 
> Pertanto l'ADE non potrà mai sapere se si tratta di una nota di credito ( o di addebito) relativa ad una vendita, oppure relativa di una cessione.  
> Mandato quesito all'ADE.

  In merito a questo dubbio ho presentato un quesito all'ADE.
La risposta è da incorniciare.  :Mad:  Se qualcuno di voi utilizza qualche canale diverso per comunicare all'ade questo dubbio....  Testo richiesta informazioni:
Spesometro:. Nel tracciato record relativo ai tipi record 4 e 5 (Note di variazioni), e` assente il campo 'Tipologia della operazione' (acquisti o cessioni). Campo che e` presente negli altri tipi record (1, 2, 3).. Vorrei sapere, se si tratta di una dimenticanza. Ritengo importante comunicare questa informazione all'agenzia. Grazie....  maresoft@tin.it.    Testo risposta:
Gentile contribuente, questo servizio di posta elettronica è abilitato solo a fornire assistenza in materia fiscale in base alle istruzioni diramate con le Circolari e Risoluzioni dell'Agenzia delle Entrate. Per avere assistenza in merito al Suo problema può contattare il Call Center con operatore al numero 848.800.444 (opzione aree tematiche ). Cordiali saluti

----------


## Elisa Antolini

Meraviglioso.... sono curiosa di sapere cosa ti direbbe l'operatore al telefono...il servizio mail è di fatto inutile!!! mai una risposta chiara e univoca...

----------


## lince85roma

Salve, ho due contribuenti che nel 2011 erano uno nel regime dei minimi e l'altro nel regime delle nuove attività produttive. Entrambi hanno posto in essere alcune operazioni superiori a 3000 euro. Secondo voi sono tenuti a mandare lo spesometro oppure non sono tenuti, dato che comunque sono dei regimi semplificati? 
Grazie a tutti in anticipo

----------


## Giuseppe82

Buongiorno, in studio abbiamo una ditta che ha emesso fattura ad un privato residente in Francia per lavori di serramentistica (installazione copertura). La fattura supera i limiti per cui sarebbe da comunicare, è indicata l'iva in fattura ma non è presente nessun codice fiscale del cliente in quanto in Francia non hanno codice fiscale. 
Come fare per la comunicazione?
Grazie mille!

----------


## Parker

nel caso di società che fa una fattura ad Condominio, nella comunicazione va indicato l'importo e l'iva distintamente o no?

----------


## Giusy81

:Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  http://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/wps...4bebd7340685b2

----------


## dott.mamo

Vabbé ormai meglio spedire...

----------


## jimedmonds

> http://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/wps...4bebd7340685b2

  Questo che hanno prorogato non è lo spesometro, ma la comunicazione da parte di gestori di carte e banche del pagamenti effettuati con bancomat o carte di credito (che infatti non vanno inclusi nello spesometro).

----------


## dott.mamo

Giusto...  :Smile:

----------


## lifestyle

vista poco fa la news
x un attimo avevo pensato pure io che fosse lo spesometro
peccato

----------


## LOREDANA82

è appena uscito un nuovo provvedimento : http://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/wps...4bebd7340685b2. 
Posticipata al 15 ottobre la comunicazione delle operazioni rilevanti a fini Iva di importo pari o superiore a euro tremilaseicento il cui pagamento sia effettuato mediante carte di credito, di debito o prepagate.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> è appena uscito un nuovo provvedimento : http://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/wps...4bebd7340685b2. 
> Posticipata al 15 ottobre la comunicazione delle operazioni rilevanti a fini Iva di importo pari o superiore a euro tremilaseicento il cui pagamento sia effettuato mediante carte di credito, di debito o prepagate.

  Attenzione!! Questo rinvio non riguarda l'adempimento a cui stai pensando....

----------


## LOREDANA82

> Attenzione!! Questo rinvio non riguarda l'adempimento a cui stai pensando....

  si ho letto....lo speravo :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Giusy81

Avevo capito che non riguardava il "nostro" spesometro....ma per gli intermediari non dovrebbe essere semplice trasmettere i dati delle carte di credito che sono disponibili e lasciano traccia già all'atto stesso della strisciata?  :Mad:

----------


## jimedmonds

> Avevo capito che non riguardava il "nostro" spesometro....ma per gli intermediari non dovrebbe essere semplice trasmettere i dati delle carte di credito che sono disponibili e lasciano traccia già all'atto stesso della strisciata?

  Il problema è stato che per questi operatori hanno cambiato il tracciato record del file telematico (con specifiche tecniche che non hanno ancora pubblicato), per cui era logica una proroga per adeguare i software. 
Nel caso del "nostro" spesometro, invece, non c'è stata nessuna modifica alle specifiche dei files telematici, che sono gli stessi di dicembre/gennaio. Anzi c'è stata apposita circolare del 5 aprile in cui si ribadiva che per la scadenza del 30 aprile le specifiche erano le stesse.

----------


## MAGNUM

Chiedo un'informazione che magari puo' sembrare stupida ma ne ho bisogno:
al 30/4 abbiamo lo spesometro e lo sappiamo tutti ma ad esempio per un cliente che ha un'attivita' devo inviare il modello per le sue operazioni attive che oltrepassano la soglia o anche il modello per gli acquisti che oltrepassano la soglia? se devo mandare anche il secondo modello non si crea un doppione dato che probabilmente i fornitori di questo cliente invieranno a loro volta un modello per le operazioni attive nei confronti di quest'ultimo ? help please

----------


## Roberto Luca Grilli

l'AdE vuole proprio il doppione come lo definisci tu

----------


## Umby

> se devo mandare anche il secondo modello non si crea un doppione dato che probabilmente i fornitori di questo cliente invieranno a loro volta un modello per le operazioni attive nei confronti di quest'ultimo ? help please

  Uno degli obiettivi principali che l'ADE dovrebbe realizzare è quello appunto del "controllo incrociato". Controllo che un software potrebbe fare in poche ore, controllando l'intera platea dei contribuenti, ed evidenziando le difformità  riscontrate. 
Lo faranno ?  :Confused:

----------


## La matta

Dal momento che in pratica hanno concesso di comunicare un po' quello che si vuole, immagino che servirà a poco.

----------


## lifestyle

x quanto riguarda i corrispettivi delle slot installate nei bar non ho capito bene come indicarli
in quale sezione si mettono e chi compare come percettore?

----------


## Gianpa

scusate ma quindi per quanto riguarda le operazioni sotto soglia posso anche evitare di mandarle attenendomi alle vecchie disposizioni riguardanti la soglia dei 3000 euro o devo mandarle per forza?

----------


## lifestyle

> scusate ma quindi per quanto riguarda le operazioni sotto soglia posso anche evitare di mandarle attenendomi alle vecchie disposizioni riguardanti la soglia dei 3000 euro o devo mandarle per forza?

  facoltative a meno che rientrino tra le operazioni frazionate o corrispettivi periodici (oltre soglia)

----------


## Gianpa

> facoltative a meno che rientrino tra le operazioni frazionate o corrispettivi periodici (oltre soglia)

  grazie per la risposta. avrei un'altra domanda: se decido di inserirle le metto come importo non frazionato giusto?

----------


## lifestyle

> grazie per la risposta. avrei un'altra domanda: se decido di inserirle le metto come importo non frazionato giusto?

  si 
però il nostro software al momento non ce lo permette
questo perchè non tiene ancora conto dell'ultima comunicazione dell'AdE

----------


## borisaka

scusate ma una fattura del 2011 ricevuta e registrata nel 2012 va inserita?
e se per caso dopo il 30/04 ne ricevo altre relative al 2011 come si comunicano visto che il file è già stato spedito?
poi un ultima cosa: voi le operazioni frazionate le inserite singolarmente oppure fate il riepilogo di tutte indicando come numero fattura l'ultimo numero della fattura emessa/rcievuta? (io l'anno scorso ho fatto in questo modo)

----------


## Umby

> scusate ma una fattura del 2011 ricevuta e registrata nel 2012 va inserita?
> e se per caso dopo il 30/04 ne ricevo altre relative al 2011 come si comunicano visto che il file è già stato spedito?

  Si prende come riferimento la data di registrazione, non la data del documento.   

> poi un ultima cosa: voi le operazioni frazionate le inserite singolarmente oppure fate il riepilogo di tutte indicando come numero fattura l'ultimo numero della fattura emessa/rcievuta? (io l'anno scorso ho fatto in questo modo)

  la seconda che hai detto,
anche se i molti (anche in questo forum) non han fatto cosi'

----------


## borisaka

> Si prende come riferimento la data di registrazione, non la data del documento.   
> la seconda che hai detto,
> anche se i molti (anche in questo forum) non han fatto cosi'

  quindi per data dell'operazione si intende la data di registrazione e non la data del documento??

----------


## danilo sciuto

> la seconda che hai detto,
> anche se i molti (anche in questo forum) non han fatto cosi'

  Era una delle poche cose chiare sullo spesometro....  :Big Grin:

----------


## borisaka

> Era una delle poche cose chiare sullo spesometro....

  io però per le operazioni con i non residenti ho fatto l'elenco separato anche se il cliente è lo stesso.. questo perchè erano operazioni non frazionate quindi distinte tra loro e mi è venuto istintivo separare le varie operazioni... magari accorpo anche quelle?  :Confused:

----------


## nuvola

Mamma mia si rinizia a diventare matti  :Confused:  ... 
Mi pare di aver letto su qualche sito che le fatture emesse o ricevute per locazioni di immobili, quindi per affitto, non vanno comunicate..anche se superiori al limite...e corretto? mi sapete indicare la circolare o dove si parla di questa cosa? Grazie

----------


## borisaka

> Mamma mia si rinizia a diventare matti  ... 
> Mi pare di aver letto su qualche sito che le fatture emesse o ricevute per locazioni di immobili, quindi per affitto, non vanno comunicate..anche se superiori al limite...e corretto? mi sapete indicare la circolare o dove si parla di questa cosa? Grazie

  ma come no??  :Frown:  è l'unica cosa che ho da dichiarare per una società...!!! se è così non dichiaro nulla allora??
per i leasing forse non si dichiarano ma per gli affitti io l'anno scroso l'ho dichiarato

----------


## borisaka

vi pongo un altro quesito:
fattura ricevuta di euro 6.000 + iva di 1200
in contabilità la fattura è stata registrata (non da me) con l'iva indeducibile al 20% pertanto è stato registrato il solo costo di 7200 e 0 di iva
nello spesometro io cosa devo dichiarare?? il fornitore dichiarerà sicuramente l'imponibile di 6000 e l'iva di 1200, ma io???

----------


## lifestyle

> vi pongo un altro quesito:
> in contabilità la fattura è stata registrata (non da me) con l'iva indeducibile al 20% pertanto è stato registrato il solo costo di 7200 e 0 di iva

  non c'entra niente 
ai fini Iva il documento risulterà sempre con imponibile e Iva pari a quelli della fattura
quindi nello spesometro comunicherete le stesse identiche cifre 
x quanto riguarda i contratti di locazione se sono stati registrati all'AdE la segnalazione delle fatture anche sopra soglia (come corrispettivi periodici) non è richiesta quindi è facoltativa

----------


## Luketto

Cerco conferma riguardo un quesito che leggendo questo thread non mi sembra di aver trovato.
In caso di conferimento di un'azienda che ha cessato la partita IVA alla fine del 2011, sarà la nuova società ad inviare lo spesometro. Risulta anche a voi così?

----------


## sannacesco

> Cerco conferma riguardo un quesito che leggendo questo thread non mi sembra di aver trovato.
> In caso di conferimento di un'azienda che ha cessato la partita IVA alla fine del 2011, sarà la nuova società ad inviare lo spesometro. Risulta anche a voi così?

  se si è trasformata da ditta a società si.
invia la società con i dati della ditta e i suoi.

----------


## fram

Gentili amici,
sarà che non ne posso proprio più :Mad:  ma stavo preparando alcuni spesometri ed imbattendomi in quello di un mio cliente consulente del lavoro mi è venuto un dubbio atroce.
Ma le fatture mensili per la predisposizione delle buste paga si devono considerare come un unico contratto e quindi inserire nello spesometro qualora superino annualmente la maledetta :Big Grin:  cifra oppure sono singole operazioni visto che il compenso è calcolato non forfettariamente ma per singola busta paga che può naturalmente variare di mese in mese?
E' una domanda stupida o ha un senso?
Un saluto a tutti voi che come me avete scelto questo folle mestiere. 
Antonio

----------


## Roberto Luca Grilli

> ... paga si devono considerare come un unico contratto e quindi inserire nello spesometro qualora superino annualmente la maledetta cifra... 
> Antonio

  Io considereri come prestazioni correlate e quindi indicherei tutto

----------


## Umby

> vi pongo un altro quesito:
> fattura ricevuta di euro 6.000 + iva di 1200
> in contabilità la fattura è stata registrata (non da me) con l'iva indeducibile al 20% pertanto è stato registrato il solo costo di 7200 e 0 di iva

  un modo alquanto originale di registrare le fatture indeducibili.  :Smile:

----------


## Umby

> Gentili amici,
> sarà che non ne posso proprio più ma stavo preparando alcuni spesometri ed imbattendomi in quello di un mio cliente consulente del lavoro mi è venuto un dubbio atroce.
> Ma le fatture mensili per la predisposizione delle buste paga si devono considerare come un unico contratto e quindi inserire nello spesometro qualora superino annualmente la maledetta cifra oppure sono singole operazioni visto che il compenso è calcolato non forfettariamente ma per singola busta paga che può naturalmente variare di mese in mese?
> E' una domanda stupida o ha un senso?
> Un saluto a tutti voi che come me avete scelto questo folle mestiere. 
> Antonio

  anche se le fatture mese per mese possono essere differenti, in base al numero dei cedolini elaborati, mi sembra di aver capito che esista comunque un contratto, e quindi tutte le fatture fanno riferimento allo stesso. 
Direi di comunicare le fatture nello spesometro, puoi decidere di generare un solo record, mettendo il totale dell'imponibile e della imposta e come riferimento della fattura l'ultimo numero e l'ultima data
o in alternativa
inserire tutte le fatture singolarmente (anche se sono inferiori alla soglia).

----------


## danilo sciuto

Mi permetto una chiosa.
Se il comunicato stampa dellAgenzia delle Entrate di qualche giorno fa ha precisato che il contribuente ha facoltà di inserire nello spesometro 2011 anche le operazioni sotto la soglia dei tremila euro, e che addirittura il software di trasmissione è stato opportunamente modificato, mi spiegate perchè vi fate queste domande? 
Nel dubbio, mettete tutto dentro: è la stessa AdE che ve lo dice.  :Wink:  
Io ho risolto così, e mi sto dedicando a problemi - perdonatemi - molto più seri di questo.  :Smile:

----------


## Gianpa

dubbio atroce: n.c che supera i 3000 euro ricevuta nel 2011 ma che storna una fattura del 2010. la devo inserire??

----------


## borisaka

scusate ho ancora 2 quesiti da sittoporvi:
- le schede carburante come vanno trattate? vanno inserite nello spesometro essendo comunque operazioni soggette ad iva? e se sì che partita iva metto visto che sono appunto schede carburanti e non fatture?
- mi confermate che gli imponibili delle fatture dei professionisti vanno inserite comprensive di c.a.p. e di ritenuta d'acconto? 
grazie mille

----------


## borisaka

altro dubbio  :Frown:  
fattura ricevuta nel maggio 2011 ma datata 31.12.2009
va dichiarato???

----------


## sannacesco

> dubbio atroce: n.c che supera i 3000 euro ricevuta nel 2011 ma che storna una fattura del 2010. la devo inserire??

  se si riferisce ad una fattura comunicata con lo spesometro relativo al 2010 devi indicarla come nota di variazione dell'anno precedente.

----------


## sannacesco

> scusate ho ancora 2 quesiti da sittoporvi:
> - le schede carburante come vanno trattate? vanno inserite nello spesometro essendo comunque operazioni soggette ad iva? e se sì che partita iva metto visto che sono appunto schede carburanti e non fatture?
> - mi confermate che gli imponibili delle fatture dei professionisti vanno inserite comprensive di c.a.p. e di ritenuta d'acconto? 
> grazie mille

  1. se non hanno fornitore cosa vuoi inserire?
2. si

----------


## tecno1

Scusate la domanda banale ma scegliendo di inserire tutte le fatture, inserite anche quelle del fornitore di energia elettrica, gas, acqua oppure queste rimangono comunque fuori?
Grazie.

----------


## borisaka

> 1. se non hanno fornitore cosa vuoi inserire?

  bè in realtà sulle schede il timbro del distributore c'è ed è sempre lo stesso però credo che le schede che emetteva non le intestava mai.. la nostra intestazione la mettevamo noi successivamente (purtroppo mi occupo da poco di questa società e non ci posso mettere la mano sul fuoco ma credo che sia così)

----------


## borisaka

> se si riferisce ad una fattura comunicata con lo spesometro relativo al 2010 devi indicarla come nota di variazione dell'anno precedente.

  quindi se una nota credito è superiore a 3.000 euro ma si riferisce a una fattura che nel 2010 non è stata inclusa nello spesometro in quanto inferiore a 25.000 euro non va inserita?

----------


## sannacesco

> bè in realtà sulle schede il timbro del distributore c'è ed è sempre lo stesso però credo che le schede che emetteva non le intestava mai.. la nostra intestazione la mettevamo noi successivamente (purtroppo mi occupo da poco di questa società e non ci posso mettere la mano sul fuoco ma credo che sia così)

  non è questione di intestazione, è che si tratta di una scheda carburante e non di una fattura.

----------


## sannacesco

> quindi se una nota credito è superiore a 3.000 euro ma si riferisce a una fattura che nel 2010 non è stata inclusa nello spesometro in quanto inferiore a 25.000 euro non va inserita?

  si, certo.  :Smile:

----------


## revisor

C'è qualcosa che non va nel software dell'AdE, oppure qualcosa non va nel mio pc; stamane ho imputato alcuni dati ai fini dello spesometro...alla fine, però, non mi conferma i dati :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , è capitato a voi? non vorrei che nell'aggiornamento di ieri ci sia stato qualche inghippo...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> C'è qualcosa che non va nel software dell'AdE, oppure qualcosa non va nel mio pc; stamane ho imputato alcuni dati ai fini dello spesometro...alla fine, però, non mi conferma i dati, è capitato a voi? non vorrei che nell'aggiornamento di ieri ci sia stato qualche inghippo...

   :Big Grin:  
E' qualcosa che è già successa nella precedente edizione dello spesometro. Per confermare i dati devi scorrere la barra a destra; vedrai che per magia compare il tasto "conferma".

----------


## danilo sciuto

> 1. se non hanno fornitore cosa vuoi inserire?

  Non solo .... aggiungerei: ma chi è che mette 3.000 euro di benzina in una botta sola e paga pure in contanti o con assegno ?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## revisor

> E' qualcosa che è già successa nella precedente edizione dello spesometro. Per confermare i dati devi scorrere la barra a destra; vedrai che per magia compare il tasto "conferma".

  ...macchè..non va..., ma scusa.. quale barra dici...non è che non riesco a vederla perchè uso il notebook......(grrr :Mad: ) :Smile:

----------


## borisaka

> si, certo.

  sì certo cosa?
si certo va inserita o si certo non va inserita?  :EEK!:

----------


## dod

> ...macchè..non va..., ma scusa.. quale barra dici...non è che non riesco a vederla perchè uso il notebook......(grrr)

  vai su FILE  e poi su SALVA CON NOME e vedrai (come per magia  :Stick Out Tongue: ) che il tasto CONFERMA ti inviterà al click  :Wink:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ...macchè..non va..., ma scusa.. quale barra dici...non è che non riesco a vederla perchè uso il notebook......(grrr)

  Vorrei essere lì e risolverti il problema per vedere che faccia fai  :Big Grin:  
Fai attenzione, pure io pensavo a un problema nel software, poi, a poco a poco ..... ho scoperto l'acqua calda !! 
Le barre di scorrimento a destra sono DUE; scendi giù con una delle due,  e vedrai.   :Smile:

----------


## revisor

ok!...risolto... :Big Grin: ; aveva ragione Totò..._...poi dice che uno si butta a sinistra_
grazie!

----------


## sannacesco

> sì certo cosa?
> si certo va inserita o si certo non va inserita?

  la domanda era negativa e la risposta confermava la negazione.
questo è italiano ragazzi.  :Smile:  
si, certo (che non va indicata).

----------


## Luketto

Per le operazioni con il regime del margine, la soglia dei 3.000  deve essere riferita al totale o al margine?

----------


## Alessandra

:Mad: Dubbio DITTA EDILE nel regime dei minimi dal 2010  per cui fino al 2014 non deve fare lo spesometro emette fattura a ditta A.
La Ditta A  che riceve sua fattura  sono 2 fatture di accto e saldo rifacimento pavimento ufficio la cui somma supera l'importo di  3000,00 DEVE DICHIARARLA giusto? allora che incrocio c'è????   SE MINIMI SONO ESCLUSI  e invece nuove iniziative ex art 2000 devono farlo? 
e poi come fanno gli incroci se ditta A emette fattura al 31.12.11 di 4500,00+iva ditta B che la riceve, la riceve il 18.01.2012 (visto le poste) e la da al commercialista che la registra nella liquidazione di gennaio 2012????   
E per i semplificati come facciamo a sapere se pagamento è frazionato non frazionato o periodico?  
Mi sa che vado a fare pausa caffè ora!!! sto a sclerare!!! 
Alessandra :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> la domanda era negativa e la risposta confermava la negazione.
> questo è italiano ragazzi.  
> si, certo (che non va indicata).

  E questa è educazione, ragazzo.  :Wink:

----------


## Bibolo

mi sorge un dubbio: 
le spese relative a leasing auto non devono essere incluse nello spesometro giusto, in quanto già oggetto di separata comunicazione da parte della società di leasing... .
interpreto bene o male, mi sembra di aver letto anche un articolo a riguardo... .

----------


## La matta

> mi sorge un dubbio: 
> le spese relative a leasing auto non devono essere incluse nello spesometro giusto, in quanto già oggetto di separata comunicazione da parte della società di leasing... .
> interpreto bene o male, mi sembra di aver letto anche un articolo a riguardo... .

  No, è la società di leasing che non deve indicare i canoni, perchè oggetto di altra comunicazione. L'utilizzatore è tenuto a comunicare.

----------


## Bibolo

a me sembra che sia proprio il contrario, c'è anche quesato qarticolo che lo conferma: Le fatture di leasing fuori dallo spesometro - Il Sole 24 ORE

----------


## Bomber

> a me sembra che sia proprio il contrario, c'è anche quesato qarticolo che lo conferma: Le fatture di leasing fuori dallo spesometro - Il Sole 24 ORE

  L'articolo usa il condizionale...
Comunque, io ritengo che l'utilizzatore debba comunicarle.

----------


## Roberto Luca Grilli

Io le comunicherei

----------


## mariapia

> 1) Si, va inserita.
> La data dell'incasso non è importante. 
> 2) Non ci andrebbero, ma oggi nel dubbio, è meglio inserirle (vedi circolare di qualche giorno fa) 
> 3) Non ci vanno, vedi anche punto 1)

  mi dici la circolare per il punto 2

----------


## palotino

"Nel dubbio, mettete tutto dentro: è la stessa AdE che ve lo dice" 
Sono pienamente d'accordo, mi resta però un dubbio atroce:
Se decidessi di inserire tutto, nel campo modalità di pagamento potrò indicare "importo non frazionato" per tutte le operazioni anche in caso di contratti, corrispettivi periodici ecc.
In caso contrario la situazione si complicherebbe ancora di più  :Big Grin:  
Giacomo

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Se decidessi di inserire tutto, nel campo modalità di pagamento potrò indicare "importo non frazionato" per tutte le operazioni anche in caso di contratti, corrispettivi periodici ecc.

  E perchè mai?

----------


## Umby

> mi dici la circolare per il punto 2

  la circolare di qualche giorno fa, che da la possibilità di inserire tutto, 
Hai un dubbio ?  --> Meglio metterle.

----------


## Umby

> dubbio atroce: n.c che supera i 3000 euro ricevuta nel 2011 ma che storna una fattura del 2010. la devo inserire??

  se fa riferimento ad una fattura comunicata nel 2010 (in quanto superiore a 25.000), va inserita come nota di variazione.
in questo caso io comunicherei anche eventuali n.c. inferiori a 3000 euro. 
unico problema è che nella nota di variazione non potrai indicare se trattasi di una n.c. di acquisto o di vendita (ci manca il campo !!! ) :EEK!:

----------


## lifestyle

> L'articolo usa il condizionale...
> Comunque, io ritengo che l'utilizzatore debba comunicarle.

  togliete pure il condizionale
le fatture di acquisto relative ai contratti di leasing vanno comunicate 
a meno che il costo annuale non raggiunga la soglia dei 3000

----------


## sera78

Scusate, ho cercato nei post, ma non ho trovato la risposta...
Un mio cliente sta costruendo una palazzina, ha acquistato una parte delle materie prime da un fornitore è importo frazionato?
Alcune fatture sono sopra soglia, altre sotto, ma fanno capo alla medesima fornitura.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Scusate, ho cercato nei post, ma non ho trovato la risposta...
> Un mio cliente sta costruendo una palazzina, ha acquistato una parte delle materie prime da un fornitore è importo frazionato?
> Alcune fatture sono sopra soglia, altre sotto, ma fanno capo alla medesima fornitura.

  Mettile tutte, e non sbagli sicuro!!

----------


## mariapia

Qualcuno mi puo sciolgliere un dubbio che il mio programma mi sta facendo impazzire.
Avevo capito, da una delle circolari dell'ade, che anche  a fronte di pagamenti frazionati relativi ad un unico contratto che non prevedesse solo corrispettivi periodici ma anche appunto pagamenti frazionati come acc.to e saldo, si dovesse comunicare l'importo complessivo delle operazioni compilando un unico rigo del modello.Il mio programma invece, per i contratti a corrispettivi periodici prevede il cumulo delle fatture, invece a pagamenti frazionati no.
Mi potete sciogliere questo dubbio!!
grazie

----------


## frensis80

Buongiorno, ho un caso di questo tipo, un cliente nel corso del 2011 è arrivato a termine del contratto di leasing e ha riscattato l'auto oggetto dello stesso quindi io ho 3 fatture di canoni e la fattura di riscatto dell'auto, secondo voi, posto che le devo mandare tutte in qunato il riscatto e superiore a 3000 e i canoni fanno riferimento ad un contratto ben superiore, è più corretto metterle tutte insieme e mandare un solo rigo oppure fare 2 righi uno per i canoni e l'altro per il riscatto?
Dubbi atroci dell'ultima settimana....
Grazie

----------


## spider

Il limite di 3.600 annui per i privati riguarda solo i clienti o anche i fornitori? 
Caso specifico: srl paga affitto ad un privato; va indicato nello spesometro della srl, giusto? 
Grazie.

----------


## borisaka

scusate la domanda cretina ma mi sta sorgendo un altro dubbio.. gli importi vanno arrotondati per eccesso e difetto, oppure bisogna togliere la parte decimale e basta?

----------


## lifestyle

> Il limite di 3.600 annui per i privati riguarda solo i clienti o anche i fornitori? 
> Caso specifico: srl paga affitto ad un privato; va indicato nello spesometro della srl, giusto? 
> Grazie.

  un privato non può emettere fattura
ergo non esistono fornitori privati

----------


## LadyMarmot

Nel 2011 ho effettuato alcune prestazioni di servizi (docenze) per lo stesso cliente, per un importo totale superiore a 3000. 
Non esisteva nessun contratto quadro, l'ente organizzatore dei corsi mi inviava di volta in volta una lettera d'incarico a fronte della quale emettevo la relativa fattura.
Queste fatture, benché singolarmente inferiori a 3000, andranno senz'altro nello spesometro (meglio abbondare...), ma non sono sicura di quale sia la modalità di pagamento da indicare: Importo non frazionato (perché non sono prestazioni collegate ad un unico contratto) oppure Importo frazionato (perché si tratta comunque di prestazioni in qualche modo collegate fra di loro)?
Grazie per l'attenzione.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Nel 2011 ho effettuato alcune prestazioni di servizi (docenze) per lo stesso cliente, per un importo totale superiore a 3000. 
> Non esisteva nessun contratto quadro, l'ente organizzatore dei corsi mi inviava di volta in volta una lettera d'incarico a fronte della quale emettevo la relativa fattura.
> Queste fatture, benché singolarmente inferiori a 3000, andranno senz'altro nello spesometro (meglio abbondare...),

  Nemmeno per sogno. Non sono da indicare.
Poi, ovviamente, se lo fai, nessuno ti dirà niente!!

----------


## Umby

> Grazie per l'attenzione.

  Non andrebbero messe, 
ma se le metti "Importo non frazionato"

----------


## nuvola

Ciao a tutti! Ho un grosso dubbio.. ho un cliente che ha emesso delle ricevute a delle società come agi videogiochi art. 10. Noi li registriamo come corrispettivi. Ora pero, essendo nel complesso superiori alla soglia, i pare di capire che devo comunicarli. Ma come devo fare? Perche sono comunque ricevute e non fatture, e essendo emesse a titolari di partita iva mi va nella sezione "titolari di partita iva" ma nella parte numero fattura, cosa meto? Il numero della ricevuta? O sto sbagliando qualcosa? Il limite esiste comunque anche essendo art. 10? Vi rpego aiuto!!!  :Frown:

----------


## Luketto

Ho alcuni dubbi riguardanti la compilazione dello spesometro per una ditta che opera nel commercio di antiquariato:
1 - gli acquisti di beni usati da privati non vanno inseriti nello spesometro vero? mentre se questi acquisti vengono fatti da gallerie d'arte?
2 - per quello che riguarda le vendite devo tenere conto del margine. Se esso è superiore a 3000 al netto dell'iva allora devo inserire questa operazione nel redditometro giusto?
3 - per le operazione con clienti comunitarii? visto che le operazioni con il regime del margine non sono considerate operazioni intracomunitarie come devo comportarmi?

----------


## Umby

> scusate la domanda cretina ma mi sta sorgendo un altro dubbio.. gli importi vanno arrotondati per eccesso e difetto, oppure bisogna togliere la parte decimale e basta?

  troncati della parte decimale

----------


## palotino

> E perchè mai?

  "PRONTOCOMMERCIALISTA": SPESOMETRO: per il 2011, conviene comunicare tutte le operazioni IVA

----------


## Umby

> "PRONTOCOMMERCIALISTA": SPESOMETRO: per il 2011, conviene comunicare tutte le operazioni IVA

  il software dell'ade è stato modificato proprio per "renderti la vita piu' facile", 
puoi inviare la fatture sotto i 3.000, ma non sei obbligato a farlo.

----------


## Umby

> Ho alcuni dubbi riguardanti la compilazione dello spesometro per una ditta che opera nel commercio di antiquariato:
> 1 - gli acquisti di beni usati da privati non vanno inseriti nello spesometro vero? mentre se questi acquisti vengono fatti da gallerie d'arte?
> 2 - per quello che riguarda le vendite devo tenere conto del margine. Se esso è superiore a 3000 al netto dell'iva allora devo inserire questa operazione nel redditometro giusto?
> 3 - per le operazione con clienti comunitarii? visto che le operazioni con il regime del margine non sono considerate operazioni intracomunitarie come devo comportarmi?

  1) se il fornitore ha partita iva e ti rilascia fattura: vanno inserite
2) margine ???? se la fattura vendita è superiore a 3.000 : vanno inserite
3) non vanno inserite (si tratta pur sempre di clienti non italiani)

----------


## LadyMarmot

> Nemmeno per sogno. Non sono da indicare.
> Poi, ovviamente, se lo fai, nessuno ti dirà niente!!

   

> Non andrebbero messe,
> ma se le metti "Importo non frazionato"

  Avete ragione, non vanno messe.
Avevo ragionato in base ai chiarimenti AdE del 22/12/11, senza tenere conto del successivo "_chiarimento del chiarimento_" del 13/01/12 (complimenti all'AdE per la chiarezza...). 
Le tolgo. 
Grazie ancora!

----------


## Luketto

> 1) se il fornitore ha partita iva e ti rilascia fattura: vanno inserite
> 2) margine ???? se la fattura vendita è superiore a 3.000 : vanno inserite
> 3) non vanno inserite (si tratta pur sempre di clienti non italiani)

  Intanto grazie per le risposte. L'unico dubbio riguarda il fatto che avevo letto che andava tenuto in considerazione il margine e non il totale della fattura. Mi spiego meglio: se emetto fattura o ricevuta fiscale per 5.000 la dovrò inserire solo se il mio margine supera i 3.000. Io sapevo così, ma può tranquillamente essere che mi stia sbagliando.

----------


## borisaka

ho visto che hanno rilasciato una nuova versione del software (19/04/2012)
spero non sia cambiato niente sulla compilazione...

----------


## dod

> Non andrebbero messe, 
> ma se le metti "Importo non frazionato"

  prendo spunto da questo caso per chiarire un aspetto sulla trasmissione delle operazioni iva cosiddette "dubbie" che si decide di trasmettere. Da quello che ho inteso la trasmissione va fatta per singola operazione.
Qualche collega asserisce che è possibile cumulare tutte le operazioni sotto soglia mettendo gli estremi dell'ultima fattura registrata con importo non frazionato. 
Cosa ne pensate?

----------


## Umby

> Qualche collega asserisce che è possibile cumulare tutte le operazioni sotto soglia mettendo gli estremi dell'ultima fattura registrata con importo non frazionato. 
> Cosa ne pensate?

  a me non piace questa soluzione, 
le fatture vanno cumulate insieme in un unico rigo quando sono "collegate" tra loro. Ad esempio, ho un contratto, ed in riferimento allo stesso ho emesso piu fatture nell'anno. 
Se ho tante fatture (alcune sopra i 3.000 ed altre sotto i 3.000) non collegate tra loro e decido di trasmettere tutto, direi di generare tanti righi per quante sono le fatture da trasmettere.

----------


## Umby

> se emetto fattura o ricevuta fiscale per 5.000 la dovrò inserire solo se il mio margine supera i 3.000. Io sapevo così, ma può tranquillamente essere che mi stia sbagliando.

  Hai un riferimento di una circolare / articolo di sto fatto ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mariapia

> Qualcuno mi puo sciolgliere un dubbio che il mio programma mi sta facendo impazzire.
> Avevo capito, da una delle circolari dell'ade, che anche  a fronte di pagamenti frazionati relativi ad un unico contratto che non prevedesse solo corrispettivi periodici ma anche appunto pagamenti frazionati come acc.to e saldo, si dovesse comunicare l'importo complessivo delle operazioni compilando un unico rigo del modello.Il mio programma invece, per i contratti a corrispettivi periodici prevede il cumulo delle fatture, invece a pagamenti frazionati no.
> Mi potete sciogliere questo dubbio!!
> grazie

  Nessuno mi risponde

----------


## Umby

> Nessuno mi risponde

  Non bisogna valutare se il pagamento è avvenuto in piu tranche, ma devi guardare solo e solamente i documenti. 
Ovvero:
se hai una fattura di acconto, ed una fattura a saldo relative allo stesso contratto o alla stessa fornitura devi "accorparle" insieme, come se si trattasse di una singola operazione, ed devi quindi controllare che il totale dei due documenti superi o meno la soglia dei 3.000 
se invece 
hai un sola fattura, che è stata pagata in 2 tranche (acconto, saldo), devi valutare solo e solamente il documento in se, senza dar peso a come lo stesso è stato pagato.

----------


## mariapia

> Non bisogna valutare se il pagamento è avvenuto in piu tranche, ma devi guardare solo e solamente i documenti. 
> Ovvero:
> se hai una fattura di acconto, ed una fattura a saldo relative allo stesso contratto o alla stessa fornitura devi "accorparle" insieme, come se si trattasse di una singola operazione, ed devi quindi controllare che il totale dei due documenti superi o meno la soglia dei 3.000 
> se invece 
> hai un sola fattura, che è stata pagata in 2 tranche (acconto, saldo), devi valutare solo e solamente il documento in se, senza dar peso a come lo stesso è stato pagato.

  grazie, e siccome sono proprio pignola e un po' dura  voglio ricapitolare il mio caso per capire se ho inteso bene
 io ho più fatture per acc.ti vari fatti nello stesso anno,  alcune di esse prese singolarmente sono anche superiori a 3000 , e  poi ho la fattura per il saldo, sempre nello stesso anno, e tutte riferite allo stesso contratto, somma totale sup.a 3000 , compilo un solo rigo?
grazie ancora a chi mi risponde

----------


## mariapia

se ho cessato l'attività nel 2011 devo compilare lo spesometro? non mi è chiaro.

----------


## PurpleMike

> se ho cessato l'attività nel 2011 devo compilare lo spesometro? non mi è chiaro.

  Si, io lo compilerei (in presenza di operazioni non inferiori a 3.000 euro)

----------


## Ronny77

Gli acquisti mensili di pane (fatture mensili da circa 400 euro), che in tutto il 2011 superano i 3000 euro, vanno inseriti? :Confused:

----------


## Bibolo

a parrer vostro le operazioni svolte da un amministratore di condominio, vanno inserire nello spesometro, io direi di no, in quanto il condominio fa già mil modello 770, quindi le operaszioni vengono già comunicate all'agenzia delle entrate mediante altro modello.
voi che ne pensate? interpreto bene?

----------


## Alessandra

Enti non commerciali come Proloco associazioni sportive dilettantistiche che hanno acquistato da fornitore casacche basket per  3000+iva che servono per l'attività istituzionale cosa devino fare? sia l'associazione che òla proloco hanno piva per le sponsorizzazioni o pubblicità che ricevono su cui fanno fattura  e avendo optato per 391 fanno enc per attività  commerciale.  
Visto che hanno delle agevolazioni sia proloco Iscritte a UNPLI associazione proloco simile a CONI dove iscritte ASD... la devono fare sta comunicazione o no???
perchè qui non si capisce più niente con spesometro...
Poi ho il caso di proloco che ha raccolto soldi vendendo conto vendita vari prodotti della onlus per raccogliere fondo per una onlus.... me li considero?
Grazie

----------


## sannacesco

> Gli acquisti mensili di pane (fatture mensili da circa 400 euro), che in tutto il 2011 superano i 3000 euro, vanno inseriti?

  se esiste un contratto di fornitura di pane tra voi e quel fornitore allora devono essere inserite tutte come facenti parte di un contratto e quindi con importo frazionato.

----------


## Ronny77

> se esiste un contratto di fornitura di pane tra voi e quel fornitore allora devono essere inserite tutte come facenti parte di un contratto e quindi con importo frazionato.

  Beh si, diciamo che c'è un accordo verbale.....grazie mille!!!! :Smile:  :Smile: 
Ancora un'altra cosa: nella compilazione dello spesometro, per i contratti con ASL e Comuni (noi emettiamo fattura mensilmente sulla base di convenzioni stupulate con tali enti), sto inserendo l'importo totale dell'anno 2011 come corrispettivo periodico, riferendomi all'ultima fattura emessa....è giusto o sto sbagliando???? Mentre per le fatture  che riguardano  acquisti o cessioni mensili con lo stesso forn o cliente, sulla base di accordi verbali (come alimenti o mangime per animali), le devo inserire tutte come importi frazionati???? Grazie......

----------


## sannacesco

> Beh si, diciamo che c'è un accordo verbale.....grazie mille!!!!
> Ancora un'altra cosa: nella compilazione dello spesometro, per i contratti con ASL e Comuni (noi emettiamo fattura mensilmente sulla base di convenzioni stupulate con tali enti), sto inserendo l'importo totale dell'anno 2011 come corrispettivo periodico, riferendomi all'ultima fattura emessa....è giusto o sto sbagliando???? Mentre per le fatture  che riguardano  acquisti o cessioni mensili con lo stesso forn o cliente, sulla base di accordi verbali (come alimenti o mangime per animali), le devo inserire tutte come importi frazionati???? Grazie......

  io sinceramente se esistono accordi verbali non li reputo contratti.
il ripetersi delle operazioni nei confronti dello stesso cliente o fornitore non si configura come contratto. se non ce l'ho scritto non è un contratto (per me). 
per le fatture verso i comuni secondo me devi riportare importo frazionato e non corrispettivo periodico.

----------


## lifestyle

> Ciao a tutti! Ho un grosso dubbio.. ho un cliente che ha emesso delle ricevute a delle società come agi videogiochi art. 10. Noi li registriamo come corrispettivi. Ora pero, essendo nel complesso superiori alla soglia, i pare di capire che devo comunicarli. Ma come devo fare? Perche sono comunque ricevute e non fatture, e essendo emesse a titolari di partita iva mi va nella sezione "titolari di partita iva" ma nella parte numero fattura, cosa meto? Il numero della ricevuta? O sto sbagliando qualcosa? Il limite esiste comunque anche essendo art. 10? Vi rpego aiuto!!!

  è lo stesso problema che avevo posto io x i ricavi delle slot
un mio collega ha caricato una fattura art.10 inserendo il soggetto percettore come non titolare di partita iva
in questo modo l'importo te lo mette nella sezione giusta

----------


## sera78

Secondo voi, inserire operazione frazionata al posto di corrispettivi peiodici, o viceversa comporta l'applicazione di sanzioni?

----------


## Luketto

> Hai un riferimento di una circolare / articolo di sto fatto ?

  Si, circolare n. 24 del 30 Maggio 2011.

----------


## palotino

Sarò io di coccio ma non riesco a capire dov'è la semplificazione nell'inserire anche le operazioni sotto soglia se comunque bisogna rispettare le vecchie regole sulle modalità di pagamento (importi frazionati, corrispettivi periodici)
Io lo vedo come un aggravio di lavoro.
Cosa ne pensate?
Grazie

----------


## Roberto Luca Grilli

si è come dici tu, ma io confido sul fatto che dato che ognuno comunica un po' quello che vuole non potranno di certo controllare tutti e irrogare le conseguenti sanzioni

----------


## Luketto

Nessuno la pensa come me che nelle operazioni con il regime del margine conta il margine netto? e se il mio cliente è straniero?

----------


## nuvola

Salve, mi serve un informazione per i miei dubbi : 
- Se ho registrato una fattura del 2009 nel 2011 riguardante un fornitore con cui ho un contratto ma che singolarmente non supera il limite, devo comunicarla? Anche perche in automatico mi inserisce la data di registrazione della fattura e non quella di emissione. 
- Mi capita di gestire spesometri di due società, del quale una ha emesso fatture all'altra. Per dimenticanza mi trovo sulla societa che ha emesso le fatture numero 4 fatture tutte superiori al limite singolarmente, mentre nella società che le ha ricevute ne ho 3, perche una è stata registrata nel 2012 come fornitft da ricevere. Ci saranno problemi non avendo nello stesso hanno le stesse fatture?

----------


## Umby

> Si, circolare n. 24 del 30 Maggio 2011.

  conosco questa circolare, ma non mi pare che ci sia quanto affermi. 
Linkami il testo, o la pgina.

----------


## Umby

> Secondo voi, inserire operazione frazionata al posto di corrispettivi peiodici, o viceversa comporta l'applicazione di sanzioni?

  direi di no,
secondo me non ci saranno sanzioni, in relazione agli invii del 2010 e 2011. (in nessun caso)

----------


## Umby

> Salve, mi serve un informazione per i miei dubbi : 
> - Se ho registrato una fattura del 2009 nel 2011 riguardante un fornitore con cui ho un contratto ma che singolarmente non supera il limite, devo comunicarla? Anche perche in automatico mi inserisce la data di registrazione della fattura e non quella di emissione.

  la prima circolare dello spesometro (uscita più di un anno fa) parlava di "data di registrazione", e non di "data di documento"

----------


## Umby

> - Mi capita di gestire spesometri di due società, del quale una ha emesso fatture all'altra. Per dimenticanza mi trovo sulla societa che ha emesso le fatture numero 4 fatture tutte superiori al limite singolarmente, mentre nella società che le ha ricevute ne ho 3, perche una è stata registrata nel 2012 come fornitft da ricevere. Ci saranno problemi non avendo nello stesso hanno le stesse fatture?

  nessun problema, il fornitore comunichera' la fattura il prossimo *h*anno. 
ritengo che non potranno mai fare controlli incrociati tra cliente / fornitore, proprio perchè lo hanno pensato male questo spesometro.

----------


## Umby

> Sarò io di coccio ma non riesco a capire dov'è la semplificazione nell'inserire anche le operazioni sotto soglia se comunque bisogna rispettare le vecchie regole sulle modalità di pagamento (importi frazionati, corrispettivi periodici)
> Io lo vedo come un aggravio di lavoro.
> Cosa ne pensate?
> Grazie

  Il problema del limite sotto la soglia nasce nel momento in cui hai operazioni "collegate", che prese singolarmente non rientrano nello spesometro, ma messe tutte insieme, potrebbero rientrarci. Questo comporta il "leggere" il documento, e valutare il da farsi. 
Mettendo tutto, non ti preoccupi molto del contenuto del documento. (da qui nasce la semplificazione)

----------


## mariapia

Secondo Voi, un avvocato che lavora per un sindacato che periodicamente gli fa avere delle cause contro l'inps ed enti simili, deve fare lo spesometro.
Premetto che l'avvocato asserisce che non contratto con il sindacato.
Grazie

----------


## sannacesco

> Secondo Voi, un avvocato che lavora per un sindacato che periodicamente gli fa avere delle cause contro l'inps ed enti simili, deve fare lo spesometro.
> Premetto che l'avvocato asserisce che non contratto con il sindacato.
> Grazie

  se non ha nessun contratto no, non lo deve fare.
se hai un dubbio presentalo, non succede niente.

----------


## mariapia

Ho capito che i canoni di locazione non vanno nello spesometro, ma se una società fattura mensilmente il fitto sia a privati che a soggetti con partita IVA perchè immobiliare deve fare la comunicazione????  :Mad:

----------


## nuvola

> la prima circolare dello spesometro (uscita più di un anno fa) parlava di "data di registrazione", e non di "data di documento"

  A ecco.. perche io le circolare le ho tutte ma non le trovo... 
Ringrazio anche chi mi ha risp all'altro quesito.. ovviemente la H mi è scappata avendo scritto molto di fretta  :Big Grin:

----------


## LOLLOKIKKO

magari lo avete discusso piu' volte, mi scuserete; il lav. autonomo nuove iniziative che emette fattura sempre allo stresso cliente senza contrTTO SCRITTO ,DEVE INVIARE LO SPESOMETRO? GRAZIE

----------


## palotino

> Il problema del limite sotto la soglia nasce nel momento in cui hai operazioni "collegate", che prese singolarmente non rientrano nello spesometro, ma messe tutte insieme, potrebbero rientrarci. Questo comporta il "leggere" il documento, e valutare il da farsi. 
> Mettendo tutto, non ti preoccupi molto del contenuto del documento. (da qui nasce la semplificazione)

  A titolo esemplificativo:
Ho una fattura d'acconto e una di saldo (importo frazionato), le posso indicare singolarmanete (importo non frazionato), qualunque sia l'importo?

----------


## nuvola

A mio avviso se sono acconto e saldo sono operazioni collegate, quindi codice 2...

----------


## Luketto

> conosco questa circolare, ma non mi pare che ci sia quanto affermi. 
> Linkami il testo, o la pgina.

  Mi spiace, non so linkare il testo, fatto sta che con l'aliquota e norma con cui registro la parte non del margine, il mio programma non mi fa inserire l'operazione nell'elenco.

----------


## Umby

> A titolo esemplificativo:
> Ho una fattura d'acconto e una di saldo (importo frazionato), le posso indicare singolarmanete (importo non frazionato), qualunque sia l'importo?

  Qualunque sia l'importo purchè il totale superi il limite (3.000 per il 2011) 
Esempio: Fattura di acconto 2.000 - Fattura a saldo 1.500.
Se guardi i due documenti separatamente, non andrebbero (nessuno dei due) nello spesometro 2011. 
Ma considerato che i due documenti sono collegati tra loro, e visto che la somma (3.500) supera il limite, va indicato un solo rigo nello spesometro mettendo il riferimento dell'ultimo documento (in questo caso della fattura a saldo), e come tipo "importo non frazionato".
Potresti anche creare 2 righi (uno per ogni documento), in questo caso andrebbe messo come tipologia "importo frazionato".
Allo stesso modo vanno trattate le fatture appartenenti allo stesso contratto.

----------


## Umby

> Mi spiace, non so linkare il testo, fatto sta che con l'aliquota e norma con cui registro la parte non del margine, il mio programma non mi fa inserire l'operazione nell'elenco.

  Ti avevo chiesto di fare il "copia ed incolla" del periodo a cui fai riferimento...  :Confused:

----------


## Giusy81

Dubbio degli ultimi giorni ovvero ho il caso di cliente che rifornisce istituti scolastici dietro ordini che singolarmente non superano la soglia ma su base annuale sì, come vi comportereste? lo chiedo perchè se inserisco tutte le fatture il controllo entratel mi scarta la fornitura in quanto gli istituti vengono considerati come soggetti con codice fiscale e quindi non accetta operazioni di importi non frazionati inferiori a  3600. Non posso inserire il valore importi frazionati perchè non vi è alcun accordo di fondo fanno il preventivo e se gli sta bene procedono all'acquisto....Grazie

----------


## marbe

Salve a tutti! Nel caso in cui ci sono delle note credito da fornitore che non stornano alcuna fattura, perchè trattasi di incentivi. In questo caso come vi comportate nello spesometro, non potendo collegare alcuna n.c. alla fattura?

----------


## dott.mamo

E' confermato che le fatture per locazione di immobili con contratti registrati, non vanno indicate?

----------


## revisor

> Salve a tutti! Nel caso in cui ci sono delle note credito da fornitore che non stornano alcuna fattura, perchè trattasi di incentivi. In questo caso come vi comportate nello spesometro, non potendo collegare alcuna n.c. alla fattura?

  io non le inserisco, in quanto non rettificano alcun imponibile

----------


## nuvola

Dubbio.. ho in una società delle fatture per acquisto di beni usati. Sono beni acquistati da privati, del quale abbiamo fatto fattura per èrendere in carico con regime del margine.
e da inserire?

----------


## F&L

> E' confermato che le fatture per locazione di immobili con contratti registrati, non vanno indicate?

  Io direi proprio di no, i contratti di locazione sono già tracciabili dall'Ade.
Lo so che non se ne puè più di questo spesometro!! anche io ho un dubbio: le fatture del gas gpl che singolarmente sono inferiori a 3.000,00 ma complessivamente nell'anno l'importo è superiore ( dato da varie fatture mensili ) secondo voi va inserito negli elenchi? premettoche non c'è un contratto scritto ma a parer mio è chiaramente come se ci fosse dal momento che il bombolone viene dato in comudato d'uso dalla ditta fornitrice del gas. Io inserirei l'importo totale delle fatture con gli estremi dell'ultima ed il codice 1 "frazionato". Grazie a tutti x il consiglio, buon lavoro

----------


## nuvola

Dubbio... gli agi ricevuti da un tabacchino per lotterie, lotto bolli, sigarette...eccc.. vanno comunicati? O lo fanno gia loro?

----------


## Umby

> Io direi proprio di no, i contratti di locazione sono già tracciabili dall'Ade.
> Lo so che non se ne puè più di questo spesometro!! anche io ho un dubbio: le fatture del gas gpl che singolarmente sono inferiori a 3.000,00 ma complessivamente nell'anno l'importo è superiore ( dato da varie fatture mensili ) secondo voi va inserito negli elenchi? premettoche non c'è un contratto scritto ma a parer mio è chiaramente come se ci fosse dal momento che il bombolone viene dato in comudato d'uso dalla ditta fornitrice del gas. Io inserirei l'importo totale delle fatture con gli estremi dell'ultima ed il codice 1 "frazionato". Grazie a tutti x il consiglio, buon lavoro

  Il fatto che il bombolone viene dato in comodato d'uso, non rende vincolato l'utente a rifornirsi obbligatoriamente dallo stesso soggetto. Puo' restituirlo quando vuole e rifornirsi da un altro soggetto.
Non andrebbero messe, in quanto non esiste un contratto.
Come già detto diverse volte, se hai un dubbio, mettile, che nessuno potra' dirti che hai sbagliato.

----------


## Umby

> Salve a tutti! Nel caso in cui ci sono delle note credito da fornitore che non stornano alcuna fattura, perchè trattasi di incentivi. In questo caso come vi comportate nello spesometro, non potendo collegare alcuna n.c. alla fattura?

  Non metterle.
Avrei dei dubbi anche sulle n.c. che fanno riferimento ad una specifica fattura, se "nettizzare" la fattura della n.c. stessa. Ho letto tempo fa un articolo di giornale che consigliava di fare cosi, ma non ricordo dove.

----------


## xxxMANUxxx

Lo spesometro va all'extratime: in arrivo un mini slittamento per l'invio delle comunicazioni - News - Italiaoggi 
mini slittamento per lo spesometro...

----------


## L'italiano

> Lo spesometro va all'extratime: in arrivo un mini slittamento per l'invio delle comunicazioni - News - Italiaoggi 
> mini slittamento per lo spesometro...

  Ringrazio per l'utile anticipazione. 
Attendiamo ora il consueto comunicato stampa dell'Agenzia, sperando che non arrivi il 29 pomeriggio.

----------


## solero09

Gli aggi (Lottomatica) su lotto, lotterie istantanee, per i quali c'è il prospetto di riepilogo e non fattura, vanno comunicati con lo spesometro?
Grazie.

----------


## pagare le tasse

vorrei sapere cosa inserire come dati nel programma AdE, visto ke non è molto chiaro, per la compilazione dello spesometro.
Un libero professionista con partita IVA deve:
1) nei dati generali, deve spuntare "persona fisica"?
2) ad estremi fornitura cosa va scelto? "comunicazione riferita anche alle operazioni di un'altra società incorporata" o "comunicazione riferita esclusivamente al soggetto che comunica"? 
grazie a chi vorrà aiutarmi...

----------


## wildbull

Domanda secca: ma alla fine, i minimi art.1 cc.96-117, restano esclusi da tale adempimento o no?
G R A Z I E ! 
Chiedo scusa ma ho acquisito un minimo (nel solo 2011) come cliente, da due giorni e prima non avendo nessuno in tale regime, non dovendolo applicare in pratica, HO STUDIATO POCO O NULLA TALE REGIME.

----------


## nuvola

Domanda stupida  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ... il 30 aprile, scade solo lo spesometro relativo al 2011 giusto? l'elenco clienti fornitori di cui si era sentito parlare non c'è giusto?

----------


## Barbara949

> Domanda stupida  ... il 30 aprile, scade solo lo spesometro relativo al 2011 giusto? l'elenco clienti fornitori di cui si era sentito parlare non c'è giusto?

  Tranquilla.
L'elenco cli/for decorre per le operazioni dall'1/1/2012

----------


## pagare le tasse

> vorrei sapere cosa inserire come dati nel programma AdE, visto ke non è molto chiaro, per la compilazione dello spesometro.
> Un libero professionista con partita IVA deve:
> 1) nei dati generali, deve spuntare "persona fisica"?
> 2) ad estremi fornitura cosa va scelto? "comunicazione riferita anche alle operazioni di un'altra società incorporata" o "comunicazione riferita esclusivamente al soggetto che comunica"? 
> grazie a chi vorrà aiutarmi...

  nessuno sa dirmi nulla?

----------


## wildbull

> vorrei sapere cosa inserire come dati nel programma AdE, visto ke non è molto chiaro, per la compilazione dello spesometro.
> Un libero professionista con partita IVA deve:
> 1) nei dati generali, deve spuntare "persona fisica"?
> 2) ad estremi fornitura cosa va scelto? "comunicazione riferita anche alle operazioni di un'altra società incorporata" o "comunicazione riferita esclusivamente al soggetto che comunica"? 
> grazie a chi vorrà aiutarmi...

  1) SI;
2) CODICE "0" ovvero comunicazione riferita esclusivamente al soggetto che comunica.  :Smile:

----------


## Bomber

> Domanda secca: ma alla fine, i minimi art.1 cc.96-117, restano esclusi da tale adempimento o no?
> G R A Z I E ! 
> Chiedo scusa ma ho acquisito un minimo (nel solo 2011) come cliente, da due giorni e prima non avendo nessuno in tale regime, non dovendolo applicare in pratica, HO STUDIATO POCO O NULLA TALE REGIME.

  Copi e incollo dal notiziario quotidiano del CT del 23/04:  :Smile: 
LAgenzia delle Entrate ha chiarito che *i contribuenti minimi rientrano nello spesometro dal momento in cui perdono i requisiti per accedere al regime speciale se realizzano ricavi/compensi superiori a 45mila euro*, altrimenti lobbligo alla comunicazione parte dallanno successivo; il soggetto passivo Iva che riceve da un minimo una fattura superiore alla soglia di esenzione dallo spesometro, deve in ogni caso darne comunicazione, anche se il chi lha rilasciata ne è dispensato; una fattura cointestata va segnalata per ciascuno dei cointestatari; è la fattura, infine, a far fede per il calcolo del raggiungimento del tetto e non la singola registrazione e la regola vale anche per il contribuente che esercita due attività in contabilità separata e acquisti beni promiscui alle due attività.
(Agenzia delle Entrate, notiziario telematico del 23.04.2012)

----------


## xxxMANUxxx

salve, le provvigioni delle compagnie di assicurazione, esenti art.10, che vengono riepilogate in un prospetto di fine anno e che io inserisco come corrispettivi mensili, vanno comunicate nello spesometro?

----------


## carmine.vecchio

> salve, le provvigioni delle compagnie di assicurazione, esenti art.10, che vengono riepilogate in un prospetto di fine anno e che io inserisco come corrispettivi mensili, vanno comunicate nello spesometro?

  L' ANIA con una circolare del 21/03/12, emanata a seguito della nota dell'A.d.E. del
06/03/12, afferma che le provvigioni spettanti alle agenzie di assicurazioni formano oggeto di comunicazione qualora eccedono il limite dei 3600 € dal 01/07/11.

----------


## wildbull

> Copi e incollo dal notiziario quotidiano del CT del 23/04: 
> LAgenzia delle Entrate ha chiarito che *i contribuenti minimi rientrano nello spesometro dal momento in cui perdono i requisiti per accedere al regime speciale se realizzano ricavi/compensi superiori a 45mila euro*, altrimenti lobbligo alla comunicazione parte dallanno successivo; il soggetto passivo Iva che riceve da un minimo una fattura superiore alla soglia di esenzione dallo spesometro, deve in ogni caso darne comunicazione, anche se il chi lha rilasciata ne è dispensato; una fattura cointestata va segnalata per ciascuno dei cointestatari; è la fattura, infine, a far fede per il calcolo del raggiungimento del tetto e non la singola registrazione e la regola vale anche per il contribuente che esercita due attività in contabilità separata e acquisti beni promiscui alle due attività.
> (Agenzia delle Entrate, notiziario telematico del 23.04.2012)

  GRAZIE, Bomber!

----------


## annti

ma l'omessa presentazione è ravvedibile??? :Confused:

----------


## solero09

Nessuno ha situazioni di aggi Lotto, e potrebbe dirmi se vanno comunicati con lo spesometro?

----------


## revisor

> Nessuno ha situazioni di aggi Lotto, e potrebbe dirmi se vanno comunicati con lo spesometro?

  sì...vanno comunicati se superiori alla soglia..esenti art.10 e quindi rilevanti ai fini iva

----------


## mariapia

scusate ma ho bisogno di sapere se tra le operazioni da non comunicare, perchè note all'anagrafe tributaria, sono incluse anche quelle per il consumo acqua, oltre all'energia elettrica e telefoniche? Perchè tempo fà ho letto, non ricordo dove, che erano escluse.
Grazie a chi mi risponde 
Poi quali assicurazioni sono escluse tutte?

----------


## Luketto

Vorrei avere una informazione:
- se due ditte a fine anno chiudono la partita iva e vengono conferite in una società di nuova costituzione, sarà quest'ultima a presentare lo spesometro. Le mie domande sono queste: deve presentarne uno con le operazioni delle due ditte individuali o due distinti (uno per ogni ditta)? e devo indicare da qualche parte che lo spesometro si riferisce alle 2 ditte individuali pur essendo presentato dalla nuova ditta?

----------


## Gegione80

> L' ANIA con una circolare del 21/03/12, emanata a seguito della nota dell'A.d.E. del
> 06/03/12, afferma che le provvigioni spettanti alle agenzie di assicurazioni formano oggeto di comunicazione qualora eccedono il limite dei 3600  dal 01/07/11.

  MA se ad esempio, l'agente fattura provvigioni ad un'unica compagnia, risulterebbe corrispettivo periodico quindi devo considerare il totale delle provvigioni fatturate? 
Non ci danno sta benedetta proroga per le operazioni da 3.000?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> MA se ad esempio, l'agente fattura provvigioni ad un'unica compagnia, risulterebbe corrispettivo periodico quindi devo considerare il totale delle provvigioni fatturate?

  Ovviamente.

----------


## Gegione80

> Ovviamente.

  Va bene, era solo per avere una conferma. 
Dott. Danilo, secondo Lei ci daranno una proroga? 
Riuscirò ugualmente ad inviare tutto entro il 30, ma se ci fosse una proroga ammetto che non sarei dispiaciuto.  
Saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Va bene, era solo per avere una conferma. 
> Dott. Danilo, secondo Lei ci daranno una proroga? 
> Riuscirò ugualmente ad inviare tutto entro il 30, ma se ci fosse una proroga ammetto che non sarei dispiaciuto.  
> Saluti

  Ringrazio per la fiducia nella mia opinione :Smile: 
Secondo me la daranno, ma io ti auguro di fare uno sforzo e di toglierti il pensiero comunque entro il 30. Come ho fatto io.

----------


## maxvale

> Buongiorno a tutti,
> Sarei curioso di conoscere il vostro parere in merito all'invio della comunicazione spesometro relativo al 2011 in scadenza il prossimo 30 aprile;

  Ma di proroghe non se ne parla?
Non avendo un software in grado di gestire questo adempimento (l'agenzia delle entrate non può pretendere che tutte le ditte si dotino di software a pagamento), come si può risolvere il problema?
Ci sono software gratuiti per la creazione del file da inviare all'agenzia dell'entrate.
In caso di ritardo nell'invio che sanzioni possono essere irrogate?

----------


## Gegione80

> Ringrazio per la fiducia nella mia opinione
> Secondo me la daranno, ma io ti auguro di fare uno sforzo e di toglierti il pensiero comunque entro il 30. Come ho fatto io.

  Concordo con il fatto di togliersi il pensiero. Diciamo che il 90% delle comunicazioni partiranno tra oggi e domani. Poi ho lasciato per ultime quelle più complesse che farei tra domenica e lunedì. Se ci fosse la proroga, invierei quest'ultime con calma, senza il rischio di tralasciare qualcosa.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Se ci fosse la proroga, invierei quest'ultime con calma, senza il rischio di tralasciare qualcosa.

  E coi bilanci?? Come ti metti?? 
No no no no ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gegione80

> E coi bilanci?? Come ti metti?? 
> No no no no ....

  Con i bilanci sono già a buon punto. Il problema di maggio, oltre a quest'ultimi, sono i 730.  :Frown:  
Cmq lo spesometro lo terminerò per il 30 ugualmente, al massimo, se daranno la proroga. Aspetto ad inviare le quattro comunicazioni più pesanti che mi rimangono. Giusto per controllare bene i vari contratti collegati e i possibili corrispettivi periodici. 
Buona giornata 
Un saluto

----------


## mariapia

qualcuno mi può dire come si comporterebbe in un caso come il mio.
Per un soggiorno vacanze sono state emesse due R.F. una per l'acconto, l'altra per il saldo, una prima del 1/7 l'altra dopo a un soggetto privato naturalmente.
La prima è stata pagata con bonifico, l'altra con parte carta di credito e in parte contanti; complessivamente il soggiorno è superiore ai 3600 , che cosa comunichereste? niente visto che la prima ric.fiscale è stata emessa prima del 1/7 la seconda è stata pagata con carta di credito e la differenza contanti è inferiore al limite? o comunichereste solo la differenza contanti perchè il costo complessivo del soggiorno è superiore ai 3600 ?
Grazie a chi mi risponde

----------


## solero09

Grazie per la risposta Revisor,
ma non avendo fattura bensì il solo il prospetto riepilogativo della lottomatica, che numero di fattura devo inserire?     

> sì...vanno comunicati se superiori alla soglia..esenti art.10 e quindi rilevanti ai fini iva

----------


## revisor

> Grazie per la risposta Revisor, ma non avendo fattura bensì il solo il prospetto riepilogativo della lottomatica, che numero di fattura devo inserire?

  non ho avuto un caso come il tuo, comunque per le fatture acquisti io non ho inserito il numero...direttamente la data, il numero solo per le fatture emesse.

----------


## mariapia

> qualcuno mi può dire come si comporterebbe in un caso come il mio.
> Per un soggiorno vacanze sono state emesse due R.F. una per l'acconto, l'altra per il saldo, una prima del 1/7 l'altra dopo a un soggetto privato naturalmente.
> La prima è stata pagata con bonifico, l'altra con parte carta di credito e in parte contanti; complessivamente il soggiorno è superiore ai 3600 , che cosa comunichereste? niente visto che la prima ric.fiscale è stata emessa prima del 1/7 la seconda è stata pagata con carta di credito e la differenza contanti è inferiore al limite? o comunichereste solo la differenza contanti perchè il costo complessivo del soggiorno è superiore ai 3600 ?
> Grazie a chi mi risponde

  per piacere qualche anima buona mi puo' dare un parere!!!

----------


## sannacesco

> per piacere qualche anima buona mi puo' dare un parere!!!

  nel dubbio comunica tutto.
secondo me non dovresti inserire niente visto il pagamento con carta di credito che diminuisce l'importo dell'operazione.

----------


## Umby

> per piacere qualche anima buona mi puo' dare un parere!!!

  acconto e saldo. Devi considerare come se fosse una singola operazione.
Quindi mettila pure. Puoi anche creare un solo record a totale.

----------


## solero09

Non sono fatture acquisti, sono incassi esenti (corrispettivi).
A fine anno ho un prospetto riepilogativo da lottomatica, no fattura.
E quindi che numero dovrei mettere?
Grazie Revisor per la risposta!      

> non ho avuto un caso come il tuo, comunque per le fatture acquisti io non ho inserito il numero...direttamente la data, il numero solo per le fatture emesse.

----------


## revisor

> Non sono fatture acquisti, sono incassi esenti (corrispettivi). A fine anno ho un prospetto riepilogativo da lottomatica, no fattura. E quindi che numero dovrei mettere?
> Grazie Revisor per la risposta!

   come numero fattura scrivi 0(zero), modalità operazione "corrisp.periodici";tipologia "cessione".

----------


## solero09

Grazie mille per la disponibilità  :Smile: 
L'avevo fatto così, numero fattura zero, data 31/12/2011.
Ma non ero sicura...
Ciao.      

> come numero fattura scrivi 0(zero), modalità operazione "corrisp.periodici";tipologia "cessione".

----------


## Gegione80

Buongiorno, per le fatture emesse nei confronti di una onlus? vanno comunicate?

----------


## charline

Scusate se mi inserisco nella discussione a tempo ormai quasi scaduto, ma mi avete insinuato un dubbio dopo aver spedito gli elenchi. 
C'è qualche altro parere sugli aggi della lottomatica? 
L'Agenzia delle Entrate ha chiarito che vanno comunicati i corrispettivi scaturenti dagli estratti conto quindicinali Snai al gestore degli apparecchi ex art. 110 comma 7 e le fatture emesse dal pubblico esercizio dove sono collocati gli apparecchi nei confronti del gestore, se sopra la soglia dei 3000 .
Inoltre vanno comunicati i corrispettivi delle singole giocate al lotto da parte di soggetti privati, sempre se sopra la fatidica soglia. 
Siete certi della inclusione di tutti gli aggi della lottomatica?

----------


## Umby

> Buongiorno, per le fatture emesse nei confronti di una onlus? vanno comunicate?

  SI. 
Di solito si usa il record di tipo "1". (Senza P.Iva con Cod.Fisc.)

----------


## gazzol

Ho un dubbio devo inviare comunicazione io nelle celle importi dovuti ed imposta ho inserito importi tagliando i decimali è giusto vero come questo esempio fattura imponibile 4947,96 imposta 809,59 nella comunicazione ho inserito rispettivamente 4947 e nella cella imposta 809. E' Giusto cosi? o si doveva arrotondare.

----------


## Umby

> Ho un dubbio devo inviare comunicazione io nelle celle importi dovuti ed imposta ho inserito importi tagliando i decimali è giusto vero come questo esempio fattura imponibile 4947,96 imposta 809,59 nella comunicazione ho inserito rispettivamente 4947 e nella cella imposta 809. E' Giusto cosi? o si doveva arrotondare.

  hai posto la stessa domanda in altro topic...  :Confused:

----------


## Gegione80

> SI. 
> Di solito si usa il record di tipo "1". (Senza P.Iva con Cod.Fisc.)

  OK grazie dell'info  :Smile:  
Altra domanda:
le ASD che sono regolate dalla L.398 sono obbligate a presentare lo spesometro. Leggendo vecchi post mi sembra di aver capito che sono obbligate!ma non erano escluse insieme ai minimi?

----------


## s_sboy

> OK grazie dell'info  
> Altra domanda:
> le ASD che sono regolate dalla L.398 sono obbligate a presentare lo spesometro. Leggendo vecchi post mi sembra di aver capito che sono obbligate!ma non erano escluse insieme ai minimi?

  Obbligate (limitatamente alle operazioni non istituzionali). Unici esclusi i minimi (purchè non abbiano cessato il regime in corso d'anno). Rif AdE Circ. 24/E/2011

----------


## michelag

Durante il controllo del file su entratel, mi scarta dei record perchè i valori sono errati  :Confused:  che vuol dire? E' capitato a qualcuno di voi?

----------


## sannacesco

> Durante il controllo del file su entratel, mi scarta dei record perchè i valori sono errati  che vuol dire? E' capitato a qualcuno di voi?

  potrebbero esserci degli importi con segno negativo che non devono esistere.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Durante il controllo del file su entratel, mi scarta dei record perchè i valori sono errati  che vuol dire? E' capitato a qualcuno di voi?

  Non è che per caso stai inviando anche lo spesometro dell'intermediario telematico?  :Big Grin:

----------


## michelag

> Non è che per caso stai inviando anche lo spesometro dell'intermediario telematico?

  il file lo creo con il software del Commercialista Telematico!

----------


## Umby

> Durante il controllo del file su entratel, mi scarta dei record perchè i valori sono errati  che vuol dire? E' capitato a qualcuno di voi?

  il programma di controllo, evidenzia quale è il campo non corretto. 
di solito si tratta della partita iva ( o del codice fiscale ) 
basta anche che tu inserisca come partita iva un codice fiscale, che il programma ti segnala una anomalia (ad esempio, in caso di associazioni, o enti che hanno solo il codice fiscale) 
riporta qui l'errore per intero...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> il file lo creo con il software del Commercialista Telematico!

  E che c'entra? 
Rispondi a questo: lo spesometro dell'intermediario è insieme a quello degli altri o no?

----------


## michelag

[QUOTE=sannacesco;229477]potrebbero esserci degli importi con segno negativo che non devono esistere.[/QUOTE 
ho controllato ma non ci sono importi con segno negativo  :Frown:

----------


## michelag

> il programma di controllo, evidenzia quale è il campo non corretto. 
> di solito si tratta della partita iva ( o del codice fiscale ) 
> basta anche che tu inserisca come partita iva un codice fiscale, che il programma ti segnala una anomalia (ad esempio, in caso di associazioni, o enti che hanno solo il codice fiscale) 
> riporta qui l'errore per intero...

  Questo è l'errore che mi appare:
ERRORI RISCONTRATI:  
RECORD TIPO: 2   ALLA RIGA : 000018
PARTITA IVA: 01047689011 VALORE ERRATO   
RECORD TIPO: 2   ALLA RIGA : 000019
PARTITA IVA: 01047689011 VALORE ERRATO

----------


## Umby

> ho controllato ma non ci sono importi con segno negativo

  se copia-incolli l'errore si fa prima..  :Smile:

----------


## michelag

e' la partita iva, grazie dell'aiuto, non ci avevo pensato!

----------


## Umby

> Questo è l'errore che mi appare:
> ERRORI RISCONTRATI:  
> RECORD TIPO: 2   ALLA RIGA : 000018
> PARTITA IVA: 01047689011 VALORE ERRATO   
> RECORD TIPO: 2   ALLA RIGA : 000019
> PARTITA IVA: 01047689011 VALORE ERRATO

  è come ti dicevo..... 
la partita iva del soggetto è errata.... si tratta dello stesso soggetto, ci sono due record con la stessa partita iva
correggi in anagrafica, e vedi che tutto andra' bene

----------


## michelag

> E che c'entra? 
> Rispondi a questo: lo spesometro dell'intermediario è insieme a quello degli altri o no?

  Scusa Danilo in effetti non c'entrava nulla con la domanda che mi hai fatto ma volevo specificare con quale software avevo creato il file casomai ci fosse qualcuno con lo stesso problema  :Stick Out Tongue: . Comunque tutto risolto grazie!

----------


## charline

Se alcuni di voi stanno inviando anche i riepiloghi degli aggi corrisposti dalla lottomatica, mi domando allora: gli aggi relativi ai giochi sisal li comunicate?

----------

